# New Product - "True Shot Coach" Eliminates torque



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey everyone,

I wanted to provide a bit of exposure for a new product that is now on the market being manufactured by Neet. It is called the True Shot Coach. We have done a lot of testing with this product across a variety of archers and the response has been spectatular. They should have called this simple device the Group Magic Tightner! 

The product was the brain child of one of my local archery students and ProBowTune customers. He had the idea years ago, but finally decided to patent & produce the device with assistance & input from myself as an instructor for the product development.

Youth archers quickly learn how to properly grip a bow using the True Shot Coach, while even hte most advanced level archers are seeing better groups.

Take a look. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAyMc6uvavg 

You can also view the product on their website at www.DontChokeArchery.com 

Please keep this thread going with your comments as feedback is needed along with exposure.

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

bump


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Very clever.


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

How do you determine the size to order one?


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

nice...Adam...

..at first sight..thought it was a cup!!.......lol.....:wink:


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

ArchersParadox said:


> nice...Adam...
> 
> ..at first sight..thought it was a cup!!.......lol.....:wink:


Ha ha ha ha ha!!!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*How to measure for sizing*

The proper way to measure for the True Shot Coach is the width acoss your three fingers. (The index, middle,and ring fingers). Small is less than 2 1/4" . Medium is 2 1/4-2 1/2. Large is 2 1/2-2 3/4 . X-large is 2 3/4 and greater. Please dont hesitate to call or email if you have any other questions. Thank you for your interest Randy. (Inventor of the True Shot Coach).

I will get this posted on the website ASAP.

-Adam


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

Watched the video, simple but clever. Kudos! Great idea.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

quick bump for those who have not yet seen this. Please keep your comments coming..

Today I tested the true Shot at 90 meters for the 1st time. Put it this way, I will not be shooting without one anytime soon after what I saw today!

-Adam


----------



## ka30270 (May 20, 2009)

Looks like a great idea. May need to invest in a few of these.


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Adam, does it make it make it a bit tougher to "snatch" at the bow on the shot also? Hand placement on the bow I have to were it goes there automaticly after another link you had posted and talked about, cant get it outta my head to quit grabbing on the shot though..


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Most of the "new" things I see here just look silly to me, BUT this looks great! I teach people how to shoot compounds everyday and getting newbies to stop holding onto the bow is a tough job. Everyone who starts shooting thinks that the bow is a gun, and hold the bow the same way. I'm considering buying one of each size just to help out the people that come in our shop buying new bows. Heck...most older shooters can use this also! VERY cleaver!!!



Now...if I could just get people to stop punching the trigger!!!



Hey...how do you buy them and how much???

Sorry for sounding like a shill, but I could use this with customers everyday!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

very cool product. I have bad issues grabbing the bow after the shot, this might help me cure that, and also help my wife when she gets her bow next spring


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

1955 said:


> Hey...how do you buy them and how much???
> 
> Sorry for sounding like a shill, but I could use this with customers everyday!




http://www.dontchokearchery.com/ *Look towards the top of the page where it says " Welcome to Don't Choke Archery! " its right above those words. $16.95 *


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

1955 said:


> Hey...how do you buy them and how much???
> 
> Sorry for sounding like a shill, but I could use this with customers everyday!


I didnt find it at first either. 

Right under the logo it has:
Home Instructions Order Page Contact

Click on order page.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Christopher67 said:


> http://www.dontchokearchery.com/ *Look towards the top of the page where it says " Welcome to Don't Choke Archery! " its right above those words. $16.95 *





IsHeBreathing? said:


> I didnt find it at first either.
> 
> Right under the logo it has:
> Home Instructions Order Page Contact
> ...


Ahhh, there it is...thanks! Those selections look grayed out. Very hard to see...should be fixed. We can't be the only ones that missed it.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Looks great like to give one a try.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

IsHeBreathing? said:


> Adam, does it make it make it a bit tougher to "snatch" at the bow on the shot also? Hand placement on the bow I have to were it goes there automaticly after another link you had posted and talked about, cant get it outta my head to quit grabbing on the shot though..


Actually, it makes it quite impossible to grab the bow after the shot for me.. You will want to be sure you are using a wrist sling or a finger sling. I put my finger sling on my index finger first, then the True Shot. When I was helping Randy develop the tool I thought to myself.. "I'm a Pro level archer, I can see the value for newbies & folks that are learning.." After shooting 90 meters yesteday with & without, I can tell you I will ALWAYS use one going forward. Apparently I'm not as good as I thought I was.  I was shooting with another guy that used it for the first time yesterday & he is hooked as well. It's just a darn nifty little tool that just plain works.

-Adam


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

Just placed my order!


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

1955 said:


> Ahhh, there it is...thanks! Those selections look grayed out. Very hard to see...should be fixed. We can't be the only ones that missed it.


I shifted the homepage content down a tad & increased the size of the links. Thanks for the feedback on that! Easy fix.

-Adam


----------



## hunt365 (Feb 15, 2011)

lol.


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15 (Mar 14, 2006)

Very cool!

Adam, do you know if they'll be offering one with an integrated finger sling in the near future? Would cut down a step. Maybe a detachable finger sling even...


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Adam, do you know if they'll be offering one with an integrated finger sling in the near future? Would cut down a step. Maybe a detachable finger sling even...


See! Now this is why posting something like this on AT is a good thing. Great ideas. I will certainly make that suggestion as I agree that this would be a good option.

-Adam


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

adam Guggisberg said:


> Actually, it makes it quite impossible to grab the bow after the shot for me.. You will want to be sure you are using a wrist sling or a finger sling. I put my finger sling on my index finger first, then the True Shot. When I was helping Randy develop the tool I thought to myself.. "I'm a Pro level archer, I can see the value for newbies & folks that are learning.." After shooting 90 meters yesteday with & without, I can tell you I will ALWAYS use one going forward. Apparently I'm not as good as I thought I was.  I was shooting with another guy that used it for the first time yesterday & he is hooked as well. It's just a darn nifty little tool that just plain works.
> 
> -Adam


Thanks, Ill be ordering asap. 

Not like when I was a kid, the ol man could "scare" me into not doing it... Im a little bigger than he is now.. lol.


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

or just dont torque by using proper hand position


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Good idea, simple but effective.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

WVaBuckHunter said:


> Good idea, simple but effective.



I agree.


----------



## hawks667 (Jul 18, 2009)

Would you ship to Australia?


----------



## Bombdiggity (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll be ordering...1955 is right, it is a tough job to get someone inexperienced to a proper grip, and this may make it automatic.


----------



## dramnara (Aug 26, 2008)

I was the "other guy" shooting with Adam yesterday - I am a novice shooter in comparison to Adam and the value I got from using this simple (yet very effective) device has all to do with repeatability of hand position. I have struggled with grip/hand position - and I know consistency is important in shooting good scores. It may be easy for experienced archers to repeat that hand position, but for an archer who is still getting comfortable with shooting, this is an important part of the process.

My typical indoor scores have been 300/46 X's - so I know I can produce a good score, but not enough X's to truly compete. Today I used the True Shot Coach and shot 300/53 X's. More importantly, when I looked at the shot patterns on the 5-Spot target, my groups are noticeably tighter. I had one line cutter from a poor release, but in general, I was able to eliminate the bow torque I produced.

Additionally, I had to reset the position of my side bar since the bubble level changed with the change is hand position and I added one more ounce of weight to the front stabilizer to make sure that the balance was proper.

The last thing I did was paper tune my outdoor arrows and it required a very small adjustment to get a "bullet" hole throught the paper.

I'm more confident that this new bow setup and the True Shot Coach will assist my scores and I will be using it consistently. 

Great idea Randy!!

Regards,
Daryl


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

yes would be glad to ship anywhere. thanks for the interest.


----------



## hawks667 (Jul 18, 2009)

true shot coach said:


> yes would be glad to ship anywhere. thanks for the interest.


How much for postage then?

Thanks


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

we will be glad to ship anywhere. thanks for the interest. randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

for now just consider it covered if you want one. That does bring up a issue for me to check on tommorrow through.thanks randy


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

i love your idea ,,,my only concern will my index finger got out of the way of my broadhead?


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

I have been hunting with prototypes for a while now i have not had any problems. I am getting ready for a moose hunt and have only shot broadheads now for the last two weeks. i will attach pictures of my hand with the True Shot Coach on. thanks randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

sorry missed a picture


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the interest in the True Shot Coach. Sizes have been the biggest question so far. The proper way to measure for the True Shot Coach is the width across your three fingers.{the index,middle,and ring finger}.1. Small less than 2 1/4 2. medium 2 1/4-2 1/2 3. large 2 1/2-2 3/4 4.x-large 2 3/4 and larger. I have also attached the actual sizes of the true shot coach as another reference. Once the fingers are placed in the true shot coach it will seperate your fingers slightly. I wear the large. Hope the extra references will help in choosing the proper size. Thanks Randy


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

true shot coach said:


> Thanks for all the interest in the True Shot Coach. Sizes have been the biggest question so far. The proper way to measure for the True Shot Coach is the width across your three fingers.{the index,middle,and ring finger}.1. Small less than 2 1/4 2. medium 2 1/4-2 1/2 3. large 2 1/2-2 3/4 4.x-large 2 3/4 and larger. I have also attached the actual sizes of the true shot coach as another reference. Once the fingers are placed in the true shot coach it will seperate your fingers slightly. I wear the large. Hope the extra references will help in choosing the proper size. Thanks Randy





Very nice, like the chart! :thumbs_up


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Website updated with the sizing chart on the ordering page! 

-Adam


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

I ordered one earlier today!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

I will be ordering one this weekend


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for ordering the True Shot Coach.All orders placed on monday shipped Tuesday morning. Thanks again.


----------



## mugzzzee (Dec 20, 2010)

I just ordered one and will advise of my experience.


----------



## FinHunter (Aug 5, 2008)

How much would shipping fees be to Finland ?


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

FinHunter said:


> How much would shipping fees be to Finland ?


canada and austrailia were less than a dollar difference from the united states mail. If you email me your address i will double check on it in the from the post office. [email protected] thanks alot randy


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Spread the word - Facebook*

OK everyone. Randy needs some help providing more exposure for his brilliant but simple idea that I think a lot of bowhunters out there could benifit from. Please take the time to LIKE his facebook page so we can get the word out to your fellow bowhunters & so you can stay updated with product updates & website updates.

Thank for everyones help & I appreciate any feedbak regarding the website as I do handle the website for Randy.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dont-Choke-Archery/262113853802113 LIKE Please!!! 

-Adam


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

adam Guggisberg said:


> OK everyone. Randy needs some help providing more exposure for his brilliant but simple idea that I think a lot of bowhunters out there could benifit from. Please take the time to LIKE his facebook page so we can get the word out to your fellow bowhunters & so you can stay updated with product updates & website updates.
> 
> Thank for everyones help & I appreciate any feedbak regarding the website as I do handle the website for Randy.
> 
> ...


Just liked it....great product design and will definitely help people get their grip perfect everytime.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

how can i order one web sight does not work


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

redman said:


> how can i order one web sight does not work


Www.dontchokearchery.com is the website URL where you can place your order.

Adam


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Just ordered one I can't wait to try it out ,Hopefully this will help my consistency problem, I'm really looking forward to it. I did the facebook thing for Randy too


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 11, 2010)

mine measured 2 1/2 so a medium correct?


----------



## Old Man Archer (Mar 31, 2009)

true shot coach said:


> sorry missed a picture


 What if a person doesn't shoot low wrist either because they don't chose to or physically can't? It seems as though it would then be in contact with the bow and in itself would induce torque on the bow. In picture 3 it looks as though the appliance is against the grip and shelf of the bow if that is the case then what is keeping the bow from being torqued if the archer squeezes or grips the appliance. I very much understand the concept and applaud the ingenuity of the product and see that it can be a great help for those who shoot with a low wrist but for those of us who physically can't or those who are not comfortable shooting with a low wrist grip then this product isn't going to help. As I said though for the ones who do shoot with a low wrist this can be a great help.


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

I noticed that the tru shot coach video has a compound with a low wrist. does this work for a high wrist recurve?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

icehaven said:


> I noticed that the tru shot coach video has a compound with a low wrist. does this work for a high wrist recurve?


icehaven:

I have the Jaeger "high" wrist grip on my Bernardini 27-inch recurve bow.
I ordered a True Shot Coach, to try out.

Should work just fine...is my guess.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

I can't wait for them to get here!!!
Went to Facebook and liked it also.
I really believe that these will get a workout at our shop.
Also can't wait to have a newbie use it for the first time!


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Well I just purchased one.Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have two on order, I consider myself to have reasonably good form but had some left right issues this summer. My bow hand had started to get more and more clockwise, (right handed). I have since rectified this but will use this a great training aid for me and my wife. Archery form is analagous to golf in that you start to have form issues in small increments over a period of time so you don't see yourself doing anything differently. This giz will be a great grip checker.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Very interesting concept and worth a try. I'm thinking of trying them with the wounded warrior archery program I work with as they all seem to want to take a death grip with the bow and it's very difficult to train them not to; more so than with people off the street learning archery. I'll be placing an order after I can determine the average guy's hand size....


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

i'll bite... order placed. i have been struggling with a consistent grip all 3D season. this is definitely worth a try..


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

deerjackie said:


> mine measured 2 1/2 so a medium correct?


thats what mine measured so I ordered a medium


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

deerjackie said:


> mine measured 2 1/2 so a medium correct?



You are at the point where you could go with either size. I think you will be happier with the medium. thanks


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

montigre said:


> Very interesting concept and worth a try. I'm thinking of trying them with the wounded warrior archery program I work with as they all seem to want to take a death grip with the bow and it's very difficult to train them not to; more so than with people off the street learning archery. I'll be placing an order after I can determine the average guy's hand size....


The True Shot Coach works well in breaking the death grip habit. What i have learned is that if you will go over the steps(instructions) without the bow you will break the habit faster. Physically make them hold hand out in a stop postion, rotate fingers to a 10 or 2 o'clock position depending on a right or left handed archer, and relax fingers on True Shot Coach. Do this two or three times. Then all they have to do is add the bow to the process. If you give them the True Shot Coach and the bow at the same time they have a tendacy to fight the process and it takes longer for them to understand. Hope this helps and saves you some time. thanks alot Randy


----------



## buckfvr2 (Jul 11, 2007)

Youth archers quickly learn how to properly grip a bow using the True Shot Coach, while even the most advanced level archers are seeing better groups.



-Adam[/QUOTE]

Witnessed this first hand on both beginner and seasoned archers.... The "true shot coach" works.....Thanks for a great product.


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Great idea here!


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

Got mine today and went right out to my back yard target. Shot 4 arrows from my knees at 20 yds. because I was afraid I might drop my bow. (I dont use a wrist sling) I shot a tight 4 arrow group and I'm usually not very steady on my knees. Gonna take some getting used to cause it makes holding my bow difficult. I probably won't use it too much till hunting season is over as I won't use this to hunt with.


----------



## Breeze (Jun 29, 2010)

I'll give it a shot, order one tomorrow.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Wood said:


> Got mine today and went right out to my back yard target. Shot 4 arrows from my knees at 20 yds. because I was afraid I might drop my bow. (I dont use a wrist sling) I shot a tight 4 arrow group and I'm usually not very steady on my knees. Gonna take some getting used to cause it makes holding my bow difficult. I probably won't use it too much till hunting season is over as I won't use this to hunt with.


Great feedback! 

I highly reccomend using either a finger sling or wrist sling regardless of whether you use the True Shot or not, however expecially when using the True Shot. The wrist slings purpose is to allow you to keep your hand relaxed thru the entire shot cycle. The True Shot coach will enchance this effect & highlight the effectiveness of using a sling.


-Adam


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is a reprint of what I sent to Randy today...

I received my TCS's today and was blown away!

Randy…you’ve got to already know what you’ve got here!!! I was able to shoot it for a bit today AND I was also able to have a brand new shooter use it. This guy had never shot a bow before, and after about 25 shots or so of holding it perfectly, asked to try it without the TSC and was still holding the bow better than most experienced shooters!!! You hit a home run with the TCS. I tried it first and was VERY impressed with it, I wasn’t sure it would make that much of a difference, since I hold the bow just like you do with the TCS, BUT it still helped me! Everyone that saw it, was very impressed with it.

I’m sure that we’ll want to carry this in the shop eventually, but for now, I’m putting one of these in the hand of ALL new compound shooters. These WILL become very common out on the ranges, very soon!

PS...I love the idea of you building in a finger sling! Since I'll be using this as a training aid, I may sew one on it anyway.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

1955 said:


> This is a reprint of what I sent to Randy today...
> 
> I received my TCS's today and was blown away!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the good reviews. Glad it worked well for yall. We have already started working on the finger sling idea. Thanks for all yalls support. Randy


----------



## tx_poptart (Nov 14, 2005)

I played with the one up at the shop...I'm waithing for the flo orange version...I'm gonna hafta put a sling on my bow and give it a try.

Great Concept.


----------



## dramnara (Aug 26, 2008)

Randy, I used it again to day from 90m and shot tighter groups than the last time we were out on the range. I adjusted my side stabilizer position and leveled the bubble. The TSC offers that extra bit of confidence that I will not torque the bow during the shot cycle.

This should be marketed in the NASP and JOAD programs all over the country - I think it is worth getting this product and the reviews into the major Archery magazines.

It is a revolutionary product.

Daryl


----------



## Hook29 (Jul 13, 2009)

ordered!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

dramnara said:


> Randy, I used it again to day from 90m and shot tighter groups than the last time we were out on the range. I adjusted my side stabilizer position and leveled the bubble. The TSC offers that extra bit of confidence that I will not torque the bow during the shot cycle.
> 
> This should be marketed in the NASP and JOAD programs all over the country - I think it is worth getting this product and the reviews into the major Archery magazines.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good news. Congrats on the tighter groups and new confidence level. I cant wait to hear about your next indoor round. If you improve 7x's again, that will be 60x's.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

dramnara said:


> Randy, I used it again to day from 90m and shot tighter groups than the last time we were out on the range. I adjusted my side stabilizer position and leveled the bubble. The TSC offers that extra bit of confidence that I will not torque the bow during the shot cycle.
> 
> This should be marketed in the NASP and JOAD programs all over the country - I think it is worth getting this product and the reviews into the major Archery magazines.
> 
> ...


Score today??? 

-Adam


----------



## dramnara (Aug 26, 2008)

Still not 340 unfortunately - 336, but I'm working on it!!


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

Ordered mine Thursday. Will let you know how it goes. Told some friends at a local club championship today too. Might see more orders from my neck of the woods 'cause they were interested in the idea for sure.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

I handed the TCS to the other tech that just got back from his hunting trip today. He's been many time California, and one time world junior champion and knows his siht. When I showed him what it was, his eyes just lit up! He understood right away the potential of this tool. After trying it, he was even more impressed. When I asked him what he thought of it, he said that in a year, it would be in every pro's pocket! He freaking loved it. I also put it into the hands of a few locals today and they all liked it. It feels kind of funny at first, but you quickly get used to it. First thing Monday, we're putting in an order for a bunch of them...ALL sizes!


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Stay tuned in for more details on a 79" in pronghorn taken out west while wearing the True Shot Coach. Trying to get pictures now.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

I got my TSC last Friday. First time I tried it was on the warm up range for our UP of Michigan championships. Liked it so much that I decided to use it during the 2-day championship shoot. Trial by fire so to speak.

I've been fighting L-R's recently and know it's inconsistant bow hand placement and sometimes grabbing the bow. Not a lot, but 4-6" L or R will give you a 4 instead of a nickle in field archery.

It felt wierd at first but I quickly got accostomed to it. My L-R's were a BUNCH better.

I ended up 2nd in the Mens AA Freestyle division (still can't beat one of my best friends! ) The best finish I've ever had.

I'll be wearing this thing for indoors come December, and so will my wife.

Good product at a good price.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

CarlV said:


> I got my TSC last Friday. First time I tried it was on the warm up range for our UP of Michigan championships. Liked it so much that I decided to use it during the 2-day championship shoot. Trial by fire so to speak.
> 
> I've been fighting L-R's recently and know it's inconsistant bow hand placement and sometimes grabbing the bow. Not a lot, but 4-6" L or R will give you a 4 instead of a nickle in field archery.
> 
> ...



Congrates on your best finish. Sounds like your confidence is rising along with your scores. Great job.


----------



## turkeykiller22 (Jul 10, 2008)

kinda cool


----------



## Backyard pro (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey everyone, received my true shot coach yesterday. 
Shot with it today and my groups were noticably tighter at 20 thru. 50 yds.
I will use it when i go hunting this year.


----------



## y2khog (Jun 4, 2008)

I just got my TSC in today and have a question on the size. Looking at the instructions the picture shows the device coming down to the life line of the hand with the palm open. When I put mine on, it's about a 1/4" short of that line. I measured 2 1/2" so I ordered the medium. Is this the way it's supposed to fit? Haven't tried to shoot with it on yet.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

y2khog said:


> I just got my TSC in today and have a question on the size. Looking at the instructions the picture shows the device coming down to the life line of the hand with the palm open. When I put mine on, it's about a 1/4" short of that line. I measured 2 1/2" so I ordered the medium. Is this the way it's supposed to fit? Haven't tried to shoot with it on yet.


I was the same as you, 2 1/2" so I ordered the medium. At first I thought it was too small, but after using it for 2 days I don't think I'd want one any bigger.


----------



## y2khog (Jun 4, 2008)

Did it help?


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

y2khog said:


> Did it help?


carlv's testimony is thread #81. It helped him. thanks randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

y2khog said:


> I just got my TSC in today and have a question on the size. Looking at the instructions the picture shows the device coming down to the life line of the hand with the palm open. When I put mine on, it's about a 1/4" short of that line. I measured 2 1/2" so I ordered the medium. Is this the way it's supposed to fit? Haven't tried to shoot with it on yet.


Your at a size where either the medium or large will work. My hand measures 2 9/16. I have shot many arrows with each and they both worked fine. For me i chose the large. Adam who started this thread on AT chose the medium. adams hand is 2 1/2.


----------



## Richard Couch (Aug 31, 2011)

*"True Shot Coach" -- Really Works*

I've been hunting since I was 16 and have always been a good shot. By no means am I a world Champ but I could hold my own, so i never thought that something like this would be worth the investment. I was wrong! It was a night and day difference. I took 15 shots without it and then 15 shots with it. The first 5 shots I took weren't very good but I was still feeling it out. Once I understood how to properly use it and you can not only see but also feel the difference when it's working right. It was Game Over! I've already ordered 2 of them. 

This could be the best thing since the release.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

The true shot coach is the best thing i ever shot to get a repeatability of hand position Left and rights will be a thing of the past

Great work Randy


----------



## hawks667 (Jul 18, 2009)

Ordered....Will be interested to see how it goes & what the other Archers in Australia have to say about it....


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

redman said:


> The true shot coach is the best thing i ever shot to get a repeatability of hand position Left and rights will be a thing of the past
> 
> Great work Randy


I agree! I have been using the TSC with many of my new & existing students with phenonimal results. He really hit the nail on the head with this concept!

-Adam


----------



## Mctexans (Jul 14, 2010)

Adam gave me one to test and its the Real Deal. Really gets the bow in the right spot of your hand to prevent torgue.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Just recieved a shipment from Neet. All orders have been shipped out. Thanks a lot for the orders and support. Randy


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Got mine today & love it great idea with my compound no real diifence but then I been shooting compound 10 years . Recurve diffrent story only had it about 2 months & arrows were like they were comming out of a shot gun, now tight grouping could never get the bow to follow through now no problems. Very quick delivery to Australia would recommend to any one.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Just ordered one!!!


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

i ordered one 9 days ago... aug 25. not here yet...


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Bucks said:


> i ordered one 9 days ago... aug 25. not here yet...


All orders have shipped out. I had ran out of a few sizes and all of those orders shipped wednesday august 31st. Everything since then has shipped no later than the next day. Sorry for any incoviences and thanks for all support and orders. Randy


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok, just got in from a shoot and found mine laying on the kitchen table. Took a minute to get here! Fits right and looking forward to trying it out tonight after church. My only complaint is this and it has NOTHING to do with the ACTUAL Product: I was charged almost $6 shipping and the envelope it arrived in had a whopping $1.71 in shipping stamped right on the front! Where'd my other $4 go fellas? Not bashing, just asking. Don't get it twisted!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

A bowhunter from TN sent me this picture. A 45 yard robinhood with the True Shot Coach.


----------



## Backyard pro (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey everyone I had a customer shooting a seven group. He was very frustrated so I gave him a True Shot Coach to try, he then started shooting two inch groups. Needless to say he bought one. If you have not tried one you are missing out on a true shot. Have a great day.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

I" ve had mine for about a week now and haven't been able to do mors than take a few shots with it ,but I'll tell you this I did have to move my sight back to the right ,it was all the way to the left ,so I've seen a major improvement in my shooting,with just a few shots! now if it would quit raining for a few hours,I can get out there and give it a good workout!
So far I'm really glad I purchased a True Shot Coach ,thanks Randy!


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Ruined this arrow after only my second group this morning. It's raining too darn hard to do any real testing, but so far I like it.










Add it to the collection...


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

It finally quit raining and I got to give the True Shot Coach a good workout,and after the first two shots I figured it would be in my best interest NOT to shoot at the same dot more than once ! I finally found the problem to alll my inconsistant shooting. Randy ,thank you for coming up with such a great product!! Anyone who doesn't have one of these should definately get one your shooting WILL IMPROVE 100% if not more !!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Had mine for a few days and and agree that this really works. You cannot grab the bow on the shot. Only caveat I would offer is based on hand size recommendations I ordered a medium and should have gotten a large.


----------



## pumba (Sep 16, 2010)

got mine sent to me here in Australia, Very proficent service any questions and Randy is only too happy to respond. Found the true coach is a great help with shooting, didnt think I could get my groups that great at 48m , but after only a couple shots using the true shot my 48m groups decresed by a 1/3 which in my opinion is great. Would reccommend this to any archers both new and experienced.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

I ordered one today will give my thoughts on it when i get it but i better not get any robin hoods cant afford them lol


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Just wondering who is going to be the first one to shoot 60x's {that has never shot 60x's before}with the True Shot Coach. I know of several shooters who have improved 7-8 x's pushing that magic number of 60. Watch out guys a lady from MO shot 58,59,58,and again 58 today. Her average was 50 about 10 days ago. Please let me know. Thanks Randy


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Ordered mine this evening. I'm like Nuts & Bolts, I'm thinking it is going to work and will maintain that positive attitude. Positively worth the try, but again, positive attitude!

Proper & CONSISTENT grip has been and continues to be the bane of many a potential great shooter!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Terry Stanger
I am a pro-staff shooter for Bow-Tech! I have had issues with my hand position on my bows..Couldn't figure out what the heck had changed, then I meant Randy and he was telling me about a hand aid that he designed and ask me to try it and tell him what I thought!! Wow what a difference this has made in my shooting.. It is really amazing. I am shooting groups that I thought were forever gone..NOT they are back, in my hunting and my paper.. anyone who has issues has to try this product, you will be amazed at the difference it will make in your shooting. Thank-You Randy

-


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Yall be sure and post or email me the photos from all the hunts. I know there is a bear, whitetail,pronghorn,elk,and muledeer hunter using it this week and next week. I am using it on my moose hunt in canada next week. Good luck to all. Thanks for everything. Randy


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

I have been seeing a lot of great testimonials come into my inbox that will get posted to the website shortly. It is exciting to see the buzz about this new product being backed up by pure accurate results from everyone that has ordered one! I have seen a lot of shooters who thought " I don't need this becuase I have been shooting for years", and then ended up shooting 50% better groups at long range after trying it. Hard to beat that! Keep up those Robin Hood pictures!!

-Adam


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I received mine today. I went up for a planned practice session, and that session plan did involve proper bow-hand placement; something I've been having problems with since I've extended by draw length my a pretty good margin in an effort to get PROPER alignment and shooter's triangle.

Within 20 shots after using the True Shot Coach, I was feeling more comfortable and my bow-hand was already starting to relax the way it should. This of course allowed the entire system to relax and I quickly found out that the release was also going off much easier and quicker.

This training accessory delivers! The device will help tell you when you are out of whack with your bow hand placement. Used properly, you simply cannot grip the bow, and if used properly, it is sooo much easier to keep the bow-hand relaxed. When the bow-hand is relaxed, it follows thru to the pulling side and once that is relaxed, using the rhomboids properly is a piece of cake!

In addition, I allowed a friend to use it. He was getting a nock left paper tear that he couldn't get rid of. I told him to try the True Shot Coach and showed him how to use it and what to do. He shot an arrow thru paper without it...nock left paper tear. He then shot an arrow thru the paper and had a near bullet hole. I didn't have to say a thing....he simply said "HMMM...I guess when you have your hand in the bow correctly that you can't torque it. That thing works!"

More on this later after I've had a few more practice sessions and developed the PROPER "habit". It sure beats trying to figure it out by tripping and stumbling and by "feel". 

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

*This thing works*

This is a picture of what it can do for you. This is my 3d bow/indoor bow. Bowtech Sentinel that everyone says won't shoot...........


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

Bump
Ordered 1 for myself and 1 for my son today. Been fighting the consistent grip. Anxiously waiting for it.


----------



## shamlin (Aug 18, 2007)

My wife and I worked a hunting show in San Antonio, TX about 3 weeks ago and met Randy. We tried the True Shot and were somewhat impressed. Now I claim that I am a good archer and would not need to use one of these things, but let me tell you at longer yardages of 40+ this thing truely does work. It eliminates those "flyers" that you tend to get every 4th or 5th arrow. My groups were significantly tighter. Now my wife is a whole nother story. She is so much more consistent at all yardages. She is getting ready to go on a bear hunt next week where we will be putting it to the test. She is much more comfortable with a long range shot then before because of the True Shot Coach. We will let you know how it works out!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Connie Dawson Schrader
no lefts,that's right no lefts.i have been shooting for severals years and i have a tendency to shoot left.I was introduced to the true shot coach a couple of weeks ago from my boss who wanted me to try the product.needless to say after shooting the true shot i broke one of my arrows(carbon)and my group at 20 yds went a little smaller than i have previously shot before. i was really impressed how i did not have any lefts with this amazing product! so guys and gals head on out to your local archery shop and pick up this product.and "group em"with the true shot coach!
connie posted this on my facebook page


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

5 people used the True Shot Coach for the first time when I let them try mine. 5 Units are being ordered, plus a spare for me so that I can shoot while somebody is trying my spare one out! ha.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I am going to make one tonight and give it a try.


----------



## TJohnson (Sep 7, 2009)

Just ordered one


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Just ordered one


mailed it one hour ago on my lunch break. thanks for the order. Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

*elk*

The first elk was shot with the True Shot Coach was at 44 yards. Congrats and great job!!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I tried to order but my virus scanner wont let the page open .. please pm me a paypal addy ... and what you need to know

thanks Stix ...


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
The hand width picture, is my width. What size is needed for that hand size.Thanks [ Later


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> The hand width picture, is my width. What size is needed for that hand size.Thanks [ Later


The large is what you will need. Thanks alot Randy


----------



## 3-d buster x4 (Feb 12, 2011)

true shot coach said:


> A bowhunter from TN sent me this picture. A 45 yard robinhood with the True Shot Coach.


------------sorry to burst your bubble my friend, but those arrows were NOT shot at 45 yards. the nock hight would be higher than that unless you have a bow shooting 400+ fps =0).
and its not a robinhood unless you called it before the shot... all in all nice shot :thumbs_up


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

*moose*

Hey guys this is my first Canada moose. I shot him at 30 yards with the True Shot Coach. If yall have not ever hunted moose i would highly recommend it.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

*pronghorn*

Terry from idaho shot this pronghorn at 40 yards using the True Shot Coach. Congrats!!!!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Presley's Outdoors and the Presley's Midwest Open Archery Tournament would like to thank True Shot Coach for contributing several of these terrific items to the Door Prizes that will be drawn on Saturday evening, Dec. 3. This is a help, not only to True Shot Coach, but also adds to the success of the Presley's Midwest Open!

Thanks, True Shot Coach.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

It looks like I will have to modify the proper grip picture I have posted on here occasionally the last few years. :tongue:

Here's the old one.


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's the new one. :wink:


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Like it. my son has gripping issues, i think it will help him out alot


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

For all yall FITA shooters two judges have looked at the True Shot Coach. They both said they would allow a person to compete with the True Shot Coach. Thanks Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

If anyone has any pictures of animals harvested with the True Shot Coach i would be interested in putting them on my website, please email them to me, [email protected] Thanks Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

The True Shot Coach with the finger sling attached.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

if anyone needs a iron-on shooters patch,let me know,i have about 15 to give away. Either pm me or email me at [email protected] with your name and address and i will get you one to you.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

For all yall who subscribe to Archery Focus Magazine there was a review witten about the True Ssot Coach, check it out please. Thanks Randy


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

true shot coach said:


> For all yall who subscribe to Archery Focus Magazine there was a review witten about the True Ssot Coach, check it out please. Thanks Randy


Archery Focus Magazine is an on-line magazine. Once you subscribe, you not only have access to the current and upcoming issues, but you also have access to ALL of the past issues of the magazine as well. What is nice about the on-line version is that you can save and/or printout the ones you want to keep and leave the rest on the web-site. You read what you want to read, and don't have a stack of old magazines to look through in trying to find some past article.

www.archeryfocus.com 

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## ManOnTheCouch (May 25, 2010)

Just ordered one of these a few minutes ago. I hope it helps. I'm relatively new to archery - picked up a bow last year after not shooting much since high school (20 years ago), and I'm struggling with having a consistent grip - particularly when I really can't shoot as often as I'd like. So, anything that can help me be more consistent and take human error out of the way is something I'll try.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey guys this is a Mule deer i shot in Kansas last week. He was at 33 yards. This is the third big game animal i have harvested with the True Shot Coach.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Order sent!


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

working great for me no hand torque


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

that falls under the "why didnt i think of that"

cool product ill have to keep it in mind


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

Just ordered one for myself and one for my nephew he's 13 and always has troubles with torquing the bow. I'll let you know how they work out for us!


----------



## HAIL2DSKINS (Mar 19, 2004)

Why not. Looks very interesting. Just placed an order for one.


----------



## Zhunter1 (Oct 10, 2007)

I bought one too, for $20 it might make a difference, and if not, it was only $20


----------



## Stab (Jun 25, 2009)

That is quit a clever idea, I would love to try it. Thanks for shareing


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

please go check out the articles in Bowhunt America and Inside Archery. Both articles are under the new product sections.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

true shot coach said:


> please go check out the articles in Bowhunt America and Inside Archery. Both articles are under the new product sections.


In addition, there is a review of the True Shot Coach that I conducted and wrote; it is in the latest edition of Archery Focus Magazine.


www.archeryfocus.com


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the support so far this year. If yall need a Christmas gift for yalls archery friends dont forget about the True Shot Coach, need to ship this week to make it. Thanks again Randy


----------



## er2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Ordered one today


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks er2 you ordered it before noon, its already in the mail.


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

Got mine today shot with it a bit in the basement really helped with me snatching the grip. I'll let you know this weekend when i goto the actual range.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Please send hunting and indoor pics while using the True Shot Coach for my website. Send to [email protected] thanks a lot Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

this is my 4th big game kill with the True Shot Coach. Thanks yall for all yalls support this year. Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all my A.T. Friends. Hope y'all have a wonderful and blessed holiday. Thanks for everything, Randy


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks. I received mine today. Its awesome. I only used it today and I have saw an improvement already. I didn't realize how inconsistent my grip was. Thanks and have a Happy New Year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Wappkid said:


> Thanks. I received mine today. Its awesome. I only used it today and I have saw an improvement already. I didn't realize how inconsistent my grip was. Thanks and have a Happy New Year.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


 Thanks for the feedback. I am really glad it is helping you. If there is anything else I can do just contact me. Thanks Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the support all my AT friends gave me this year.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Just received mine today but have not tried it out. Very fast shipping and a great USA company.


----------



## glock-cop (Apr 7, 2010)

Glad I just found this thread, looks like an awesome product


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Video won't play - what's the deal? The junk thing more wants to sign you up for Tube.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

SonnyThomas said:


> Video won't play - what's the deal? The junk thing more wants to sign you up for Tube.


Try going to my website. Www.dontchokearchery.com. You should be able to watch the video there without any problems. Thanks Randy


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

If the device makes the hand go like in the picture, then, yes, something for the beginner, those that never started out correctly and those who are just plain bullheaded.

Feel proud, I don't approve of many archery aids.....


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Happy new year to all my AT friends. Hope all your wishes comes true in 2012.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> If the device makes the hand go like in the picture, then, yes, something for the beginner, those that never started out correctly and those who are just plain bullheaded.
> 
> Feel proud, I don't approve of many archery aids.....


Sonny, 
There are several shooters up at Presley's that already have the True Shot Coach. 
This isn't just for beginners; some of those up there are also "advanced level shooters" that the device has already helped out enormously! 

Ain't nothing "bull-headed" about it...According to a top notch and well-experienced coach and instructor, 95% of the archers out there have....BOW HAND PLACEMENT and/or GRIP PROBLEMS. This device will help ALL levels or archers, unless they are contrary to change (Bull-headed), that is, ha.

I have several of different sizes, should you like to try one. Trust me, they WORK, and in minutes rather than days and countless hours of fiddling with your grip on the bow, your problem will be solved!
Very inexpensive and extremely useful product.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Working great for me no hand torque


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

Is it possible to develop enough muscle memory to eventually shoot without it?


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

G20 said:


> Is it possible to develop enough muscle memory to eventually shoot without it?


Yes i believe that is possible. I have had people tell me they have done that. But they always seem to go back to it to freshen up.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

true shot coach said:


> Yes i believe that is possible. I have had people tell me they have done that. But they always seem to go back to it to freshen up.


Yes, it sure is. Personally, I have a plan that is working out pretty well. I shoot one full practice session a week with the True Shot Coach, then 4 sessions without....unless I'm sinking back into the wrong grip pattern...then I will increase the number of sessions with the unit vs. without the unit.

ALWAYS practice with a plan...Proactive archery works better that way.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.


What is the point of the one with the "sling"?






There should be a set of photos on how to use the one with the sling and a small paragraph on what the "sling" does on your website. (unless I missed it.) :wink:

.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I use the one with a sling. It takes the place of using a seperate finger sling. Pretty self explanitory.


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

This is a nice training aid. Will be using mine until my grip with it becomes second nature. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

USNarcher said:


> I use the one with a sling. It takes the place of using a seperate finger sling. Pretty self explanitory.




What's a finger sling?

.


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

There is only one product that completely eliminates bow torque. It is comical to see others make this claim. You can aid it, you can try to coach for it, you can make a device or a sight show what you think torque is, you can obviously make the claim that your product will,even though it is not true. Can devices help. Yes you can get help with some devises. Remember* ELIMINATE *is a big word. Use it correctly. Again there is only on product that eliminates shooter impose bow torque. I will now hang up and wait for the barrage.


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

Van Handle said:


> There is only one product that completely eliminates bow torque. It is comical to see others make this claim. You can aid it, you can try to coach for it, you can make a device or a sight show what you think torque is, you can obviously make the claim that your product will,even though it is not true. Can devices help. Yes you can get help with some devises. Remember* ELIMINATE *is a big word. Use it correctly. Again there is only on product that eliminates shooter impose bow torque. I will now hang up and wait for the barrage.


Honestly I looked at your product. But I would rather train myself to shoot correctly. And I can't get past having to mount a big grip along with ball bearings to the riser. To get the torque out of my shot. And it's disrespectful to come on somebody else's thread to sell your product.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

Wappkid said:


> Honestly I looked at your product. But I would rather train myself to shoot correctly. And I can't get past having to mount a big grip along with ball bearings to the riser. To get the torque out of my shot. And it's disrespectful to come on somebody else's thread to sell your product.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


It is disrespectful to come on our forum that is paid for by us sponsors and plaster your website for free while making false claims. I never mentioned my product by name in the thread and I will not. It is in my signature of course because I pay to have it there. That is not what I am trying to do with my post. Eliminate is a big word. Use it correctly and while you are at it why don't you have your buddy here pay like the rest of us do out of respect for the forum. That would be respectful.


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

Van Handle said:


> It is disrespectful to come on our forum that is paid for by us sponsors and plaster your website for free while making false claims. I never mentioned my product by name in the thread and I will not. It is in my signature of course because I pay to have it there. That is not what I am trying to do with my post. Eliminate is a big word. Use it correctly and while you are at it why don't you have your buddy here pay like the rest of us do out of respect for the forum. That would be respectful.


Listen. I don't know the guy who sells these. I just bought one and am using it. And i like it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

Wappkid said:


> Listen. I don't know the guy who sells these. I just bought one and am using it. And i like it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


I am glad you like it. You also paid him for it. Maybe he could give a little back and be a sponsor. He has 83 posts on archery talk all promoting his product for free. If he were a sponsor I would not be writing this. If he ends up being a sponsor becuase of this post he is a fraud. Now he is making false claims and he is a fraud. Like I said I am glad you are happy with his product.


----------



## gbrlvrst (Feb 17, 2008)

I just ordered one...maybe it will break my ingrained habit of grabbing the bow after release. I will add a review after I get it.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

I just respectfully ordered a large black w/the finger sling. Lol!


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

Shot a few ends with the true shot coach and I think it is a good tool to use. Give it a try...


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

Van Handle said:


> I am glad you like it. You also paid him for it. Maybe he could give a little back and be a sponsor. He has 83 posts on archery talk all promoting his product for free. If he were a sponsor I would not be writing this. If he ends up being a sponsor becuase of this post he is a fraud. Now he is making false claims and he is a fraud. Like I said I am glad you are happy with his product.


Say what you want but you are attacking someone that "built a better mouse trap" than you. I know you are trying to highlight your product by badmouthing someone elses...happens everyday in business...but you are also turning anyone who MIGHT have had an interest in your product off because of your attacks!


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

Jay-J said:


> Say what you want but you are attacking someone that "built a better mouse trap" than you. I know you are trying to highlight your product by badmouthing someone elses...happens everyday in business...but you are also turning anyone who MIGHT have had an interest in your product off because of your attacks!


 Yep that.


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

Will this product work for recurve shooters?
thanks


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

Van Handle said:


> I am glad you like it. You also paid him for it. Maybe he could give a little back and be a sponsor. He has 83 posts on archery talk all promoting his product for free. If he were a sponsor I would not be writing this. If he ends up being a sponsor becuase of this post he is a fraud. Now he is making false claims and he is a fraud. Like I said I am glad you are happy with his product.


Fraud??? really ...lol ..I think your mad because with this it will teach archers how to grip the bow right so they wont have to buy some big grip to hide there bad form..


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

USNarcher said:


> I use the one with a sling. It takes the place of using a seperate finger sling. Pretty self explanitory.




I don't understand. You say pretty self-explanatory but what is a finger sling?






And are the people buying this buying it with or without the sling?


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

I think the finger sling version is used if you shoot without a wrist sling. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

hedp said:


> I don't understand. You say pretty self-explanatory but what is a finger sling?
> 
> 
> And are the people buying this buying it with or without the sling?



if you shoot with a wrist sling buy one without the sling..


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

Van Handle said:


> I am glad you like it. You also paid him for it. Maybe he could give a little back and be a sponsor. He has 83 posts on archery talk all promoting his product for free. If he were a sponsor I would not be writing this. If he ends up being a sponsor becuase of this post he is a fraud. Now he is making false claims and he is a fraud. Like I said I am glad you are happy with his product.


I thought the rules were that you couldnt promote or sell anything without being a sponsor....tapatalk doesn't tell me who is or isn't. Is he selling/promoting without a paid sponsorship?

I think its clever, but even a glove on the bowhand has proven to reduce torque.... 

Sent from my M860


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

Wappkid said:


> I think the finger sling version is used if you shoot without a wrist sling.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk





O. Ok. Thanks.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

hedp said:


> .
> 
> 
> What is the point of the one with the "sling"?
> ...


Adam and I are in the process of making a video now hopefully it will be out shortly. Sorry but a little behind with the holidays and the ATA show. thanks for the input Randy


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Van Handle said:


> It is disrespectful to come on our forum that is paid for by us sponsors and plaster your website for free while making false claims. I never mentioned my product by name in the thread and I will not. It is in my signature of course because I pay to have it there. That is not what I am trying to do with my post. Eliminate is a big word. Use it correctly and while you are at it why don't you have your buddy here pay like the rest of us do out of respect for the forum. That would be respectful.


Van Handle,

If you had done your research you would have known that the website is created, designed & owned by me, and Randy is a partner of mine who invented the product. I am indeed a paid sponsor here, which means anyone can post any links for the websites for products that I own & wish to promote.

I also find it interesting that you felt the need to hijack this thread, especially after specifically sending me a PM in the past when I very politely stated my personal opinion about your product & it's effects on the bow during the draw cycle. I would have expected that you would yield the same courtesy to others after jumping all over me for my observations of your product. 

My suggestion is that unless you have something to add here other than your obvious self serving interruption to an otherwise informational thread, please refrain from commenting.

If you have any further concerns with Randy posting MY link to the www.Dontchokearchery.com website, please feel free to take it offline with a PM.

-Adam


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

crowinghen said:


> Will this product work for recurve shooters?
> thanks


Absolutely! Correct bow-hand positioning is an all important aspect of proper shooting form and a fundamental step of all archers' shot sequence.
I wrote an article/review about the True Shot Coach for Archery Focus magazine: Volume 15, No. 6, Nov-Dec, 2011.
Archery Focus Magazine is an on-line magazine. Your subscription not only gives you rights to the current issue, but also gives you rights to the archives of every AF magazine ever published. Pick and choose what you want to read, what you want to read and keep, and even what you want to print out. Saves you having to look thru stack after stack of paper magazines! There are lots of articles about how-to's, shooting form, shot sequences, mental game, and more. Authors such as Lanny Basham, Larry Wise, Steve Ruis, Claudia Stevenson, Lorretta Sinclair, Roger Wheaton, Bob Ryder, Doug Brown, Tim Strickland, and the list goes on!

Check out the review of the True Shot Coach. www.archeryfocus.com 
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

09Dreamseason said:


> I thought the rules were that you couldnt promote or sell anything without being a sponsor....tapatalk doesn't tell me who is or isn't. Is he selling/promoting without a paid sponsorship?
> 
> I think its clever, but even a glove on the bowhand has proven to reduce torque....
> 
> Sent from my M860


I know I'm quoting myself here..........

I just wanted to take the opportunity to clarify my view on this now that I've logged in on the computer. A manufacturer can not start a post to advertise without being a paid sponsor.........but this thread was started by a paid forum sponsor and the manufacturer can then come in and respond about his/her product all they want!

I will reiterate that I think it's a creative item, it's not going to break the bank to purchase one and if someone can use it to shoot better than it is a product that will work!

I will leave it alone about the sponsor part now.........


----------



## rick11743 (Sep 20, 2010)

Cool lookin product - how does it work with gloves - can you "feel" it when used over shooting gloves? Do you typically need to get one size larger when used over gloves?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

rick11743 said:


> Cool lookin product - how does it work with gloves - can you "feel" it when used over shooting gloves? Do you typically need to get one size larger when used over gloves?


My two cents; It's a training aid and should be used as such. Once you understand how the bow is to set in the hand, feel in the hand it should no longer be required. Gloves and thickness of could give different effects.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

rick11743 said:


> Cool lookin product - how does it work with gloves - can you "feel" it when used over shooting gloves? Do you typically need to get one size larger when used over gloves?


You can use it on the outside of a thin glove, the shape of the True Shot Coach is not the problem you will still get the performance out of the product, it would be the elastic finger groves that might cause a problem. I am talking to different glove manufactures now about the product,making it a one piece item.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

If anyone is going to the ATA show please look me up. I will be in Neet Products booth #2413. I am looking foward to meeting everyone there. Thanks Randy


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Randy, 
Thanks Man, for the quick response time. Ordered mine Tuesday and 2 days later I pulled it out of the mailbox.
Now that's service! Very well made and packaged...Nice. May not be able to try it today...but, I'll let you know as soon as I do.
Thanks!
Wayne


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Just placed my order for a med black. Let you know how it works.

Thanks


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

Randy, 

Just a note to publicly thank you for the True Shot Coach. I recently switched (OCT) from shooting fingers (with some success, a second and third at NFAA Outdoor Nationals and a 1st and 2nd at Redding) and although I was progressing well with shooting a release I was still struggling at times with consistency. Since making the switch, I had shot several 300 Vegas rounds but couldn't seem to get past the 22-23 "X"s. Well after working with the TSC for about a week, I smashed the barrier last night with a 27x -300.

I would also like to say that as a shop owner and a full time practicing physical therapist, you can bet that anyone learning to shoot a bow or simply wishing to improve their shooting will receive a prompt referral to the TSC. A big thanks to you and Cory Miller of Triple X Archery in Washington for introducing the product to me.

see ya at the ATA
Ron


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

Randy...I got my two Shot Coaches today...These things are awesome! What a Great Company making an awesome product! AT users...you gotta get one of these!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

FSL said:


> Randy,
> 
> Just a note to publicly thank you for the True Shot Coach. I recently switched (OCT) from shooting fingers (with some success, a second and third at NFAA Outdoor Nationals and a 1st and 2nd at Redding) and although I was progressing well with shooting a release I was still struggling at times with consistency. Since making the switch, I had shot several 300 Vegas rounds but couldn't seem to get past the 22-23 "X"s. Well after working with the TSC for about a week, I smashed the barrier last night with a 27x -300.
> 
> ...


Ron thats great. I am glad it worked that well for you,best of luck shooting this year. Looking forward to meeting you at the ATA. thanks Randy


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

Back to Back wins with the True Shot Coach..I shot 300 22x Vegas today....Thanks..It really relaxes the bow hand.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

true shot coach said:


> Adam and I are in the process of making a video now hopefully it will be out shortly. Sorry but a little behind with the holidays and the ATA show. thanks for the input Randy




Cool. Moneys tight but I plan on getting one of these in small. I'm lucky I'm a new archer, because with this I hopefully won't develop to many bad habits. 

.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

archeryxXx said:


> Back to Back wins with the True Shot Coach..I shot 300 22x Vegas today....Thanks..It really relaxes the bow hand.


Congrats to archeryxXx he has shot two tournaments and won both of them with the True Shot Coach. Keep up the good work. Good luck the rest of the year. Thanks for everything Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Just wanted to say it was great to meet some of my AT friends at the ATA show. Thanks for all yall's support.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

The 2nd day at the ATA was just as good as the 1st. It was good to meet some more At friends. Thanks a lot for all the support and feedback on the True Shot Coach. Looking forward to tomorrow. Thanks Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Well the ATA is over. I as well as everyone the considered the show a great success. I would just like to once again thank everyone for new friendships and support for the True Shot Coach. P.s. Look out archeryxXx there are a couple of shooters heading back home looking for a re-match. Good luck to all.


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

Just got my wife's in. The dam thing works. Didn't think I needed one. I will be ordering me one.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

true shot coach said:


> Well the ATA is over. I as well as everyone the considered the show a great success. I would just like to once again thank everyone for new friendships and support for the True Shot Coach. P.s. Look out archeryxXx there are a couple of shooters heading back home looking for a re-match. Good luck to all.


It was nice to meet you at the ATA. 
Been using the device since I got back, really like it a lot. 

Ordered a bunch for the shop too.
Marcy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

if anyone has any pictures using the True Shot Coach and want to be put on the website email them to [email protected]. I am updating the pictures this weekend. thanks randy


----------



## Repo74 (Nov 15, 2011)

Was good meeting you at ATA Randy. Candace and I have both been using these and definitely gives our grip that extra tweak we needed! Thanks again.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Repo74 said:


> Was good meeting you at ATA Randy. Candace and I have both been using these and definitely gives our grip that extra tweak we needed! Thanks again.


It was good meeting yall also. Stay in touch. Randy


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

BEST BOW SHOOTING AID ON THE MARKET!!! Great Guys To Deal With...Try one you'll be very surprised!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

We have added Blue and Red with finger slings to the True Shot Coach line because of the high demand from customers. They are now available. Thanks for all yalls support Randy


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.

Well, I just received my new PSE Bow Madness XS and just ordered a small TSC. Can't wait to start practicing. Was there a deal on the TSC for ATA members?
.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

hedp said:


> .
> 
> Well, I just received my new PSE Bow Madness XS and just ordered a small TSC. Can't wait to start practicing. Was there a deal on the TSC for ATA members?
> .


Thanks for the order. It will ship tommorrow. Are you a bow shop owner,part of the Arro group or NABA group,or do you currently buy from Neet Products. I would like to discuss dearler options in PM's. or call me at 281-731-8483 Thanks Randy


----------



## FullDrawMedic (Dec 15, 2011)

Just ordered mine. Looking forward to shooting with it!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

FullDrawMedic said:


> Just ordered mine. Looking forward to shooting with it!


thanks for the order. it will ship today. please stay in touch. Randy


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

true shot coach said:


> For all yall FITA shooters two judges have looked at the True Shot Coach. They both said they would allow a person to compete with the True Shot Coach. Thanks Randy


Randy,

Do you mind mentioning which judges would allow it?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Beastmaster said:


> Randy,
> 
> Do you mind mentioning which judges would allow it?
> 
> ...


 I did not personally talk to the two judges in British Columbia so i dont want to mention who told me. I do have personal experience talking to Andreas Lorenz at the ATA show. When I asked him he quoted "it is according to FITA rules".


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

If anyone would like to visit my facebook page we are having a giveaway. we are giving away two True Shot Coaches plus some arrow wraps. www.facebook.com/dontchokearchery


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

Looked like a cool product. I just ordered one myself. If it works like you say, my boys will probably want one also.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Interesting for sure. Makes perfect sense to me
DB


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

true shot coach said:


> If anyone would like to visit my facebook page we are having a giveaway. we are giving away two True Shot Coaches plus some arrow wraps. www.facebook.com/dontchokearchery


contest ends this weekend CHECK IT OUT. thanks alot randy


----------



## ArcherNo12 (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks great - just what I need to help me get out of some bad habits with grip. Does it matter if the bow is low or medium wrist?


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

ArcherNo12 said:


> Looks great - just what I need to help me get out of some bad habits with grip. Does it matter if the bow is low or medium wrist?


 No it does not matter on a medium or low wrist. the product is designed to enhance proper grip (knuckles at a 45 degree angle, that can be repeated) and help eliminate torque from a shot.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Well now even old Unk has ordered one. Proof is in the pudding as they say. We will see. Won't we. :wink:
Had a nice long phone conversation with Randy. Found him to be a very polite young man, with loads of patience. That in its self now days, is very rare trait. Again just a nice all around guy. [ Later


----------



## goodgrief (Feb 15, 2007)

Saw one of the Mathews pro shooters with one in Vegas .... He had nothing but good things to say about it .

Ordered 2 regular for my compounds and one with the finger sling for Olympic recurve.

Will come back with my review once I get them.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

goodgrief, I have those in stock. They will be at post office first thing in the morning. Thanks alot for the order. please stay in contact and if you need anything else please contact me. Thanks Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Good luck to all the archerys at the ASA in West Monroe this weekend.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I let a friend use my TSC and i gave him a little help on how to use it and he loved it . I hope i get it back?


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

hope everyone has a great weekend. keep the testimonies coming on the True Shot Coach. thanks for all the support.Randy


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I like mine, it works for me!


----------



## lbecker26 (Nov 25, 2011)

just ordered a medium camo one tahnks.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Time for a Special on these!!!


----------



## lbecker26 (Nov 25, 2011)

can't wait till mine gets here holla


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

i have two om order


----------



## lbecker26 (Nov 25, 2011)

hopefully the shipping is fast.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

lbecker26 said:


> hopefully the shipping is fast.


you ordered it at 7:00 pm on Wednesday, feburary 28th. it shipped on Thursday the 29th. Now its up to the us mail, but hopefully you will have it Saturday. thanks Randy


----------



## Firelineman (Oct 25, 2011)

Well thats pretty neat!!!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I just saw some at the shop last night but didn't get a chance to try one out. Looks very interesting. Donnie was telling me about 3 people who regularly shoot there and one lady improved on her league score by 50 points in one night. I had observed this gal shooting before and her issues were with her grip mainly. I am going to try one out next time I go there.


----------



## lbecker26 (Nov 25, 2011)

awesome thanks randy that's awesome.


----------



## Randy3451 (May 5, 2010)

Just ordered me 2, 1 Camo, 1 black. Can't wait to use it!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Randy3451 said:


> Just ordered me 2, 1 Camo, 1 black. Can't wait to use it!


just filled the order and headed to the post office within the hour. look for them in 3-4 days thanks Randy


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.

I got mine, which is a small, but I think it's still too big. I have very small hands. So I've been shooting without it, but I think if you have bigger hands it would work great.
.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

hedp said:


> .
> 
> I got mine, which is a small, but I think it's still too big. I have very small hands. So I've been shooting without it, but I think if you have bigger hands it would work great.
> .


pm me or email me a pic of it on your hand and call me and we will try to work something out. Thanks Randy


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

true shot coach said:


> pm me or email me a pic of it on your hand and call me and we will try to work something out. Thanks Randy




Ok. Maybe it is fine, it just seems like there is more of it on the palm of my hand (toward my wrist) then there should be and it makes it hard to hold the bow. Because when I take a pic it doesn't look like the pic on your website. I really have to torque my hand to the left to make it look like the pic and it's hard to hold the bow that way.















































.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Hedp, it looks like the size is ok. please go to my website and watch the video under the instruction page. i think you will see a big improvement after you watch it. stay in contact and good luck randy


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

true shot coach said:


> Hedp, it looks like the size is ok. please go to my website and watch the video under the instruction page. i think you will see a big improvement after you watch it. stay in contact and good luck randy



Thanks!
.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Ordered one this morning.


----------



## Evanryan (Apr 7, 2007)

OK, you got me. I just ordered one. Not very often someone comes along with a gizmo you can just buy without getting the wardens permission. Nice feeling to go rogue on the checking account like that on on archery product!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

A simple but ingenious tool that works as advertised. Torque has been the bane of archers for a long time and this product helps dramatically. Customer service is as good as it gets.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

all orders placed today have or will ship except one going to IN and it is shipping monday. Thanks Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## DCinIN (Aug 18, 2007)

Just ordered. Hopefully this solves a problem I have battled for years!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Very cool for people that are having issues with hand placement/torque. Great idea :thumbs_up


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

all orders from Monday 3-5-12 at 1200 pm or before have shipped. thanks alot for the support.Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Youth turkey seaons starts here in texas this weekend. My son and i will be in the woods first thing Saturday. i am sure it opens in other places also. please send pictures after yall kill a turkey with the true shot coach. thanks and good luck.


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

Just ordered one in medium. I already do have a pretty decent grip, but, I am still having slight torque problems every couple of shots. I'm a 293 - 35X average on 5 spot, and I "know" my grip needs improving. Maybe this will help me finally get that coveted 300 I am striving for. LOL!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

BRUKSHOT said:


> Just ordered one in medium. I already do have a pretty decent grip, but, I am still having slight torque problems every couple of shots. I'm a 293 - 35X average on 5 spot, and I "know" my grip needs improving. Maybe this will help me finally get that coveted 300 I am striving for. LOL!


Burkshot your order shipped out thursday. hopefully you will have it monday. The True Shot Coach has been successful in helping raise x counts and scores. please stay in touch and let us know how its goes. If you need anything please contact me, Thanks Randy


----------



## Bombdiggity (Nov 26, 2008)

Got our order in, Randy. Brenda got it squared away, shipped today. Folks, this product, for some, will absolutely be the best investment they ever make in archery. I have personally seen it tighten groups up remarkably. I'm not sponsored by this company nor do I have any affiliation with it whatsoever. I just know it will save me a lot of time trying to help perfect my customer's grip, and they may even understand correct grip better by simply using it. Plus it's made in the U.S.A., Randy seems like a great guy, and it's very inexpensive for the potential improvement it offers. Good job, Randy!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Adam, my son and a group of us are going hog and javalina hunting this weekend. We will post pics next week. All yall turkey hunters send me some pics for the new website. thanks randy


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Just ordered online. Gotta give it try since there are no shops near here to try one.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Gunner7800 said:


> Just ordered online. Gotta give it try since there are no shops near here to try one.


Your order shipped out yesterday. Please stay in contact if you need anything.thanks a lot for the order. Randy


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Tried one yesterday with Jonah at Archery Addicts in Lavalette WV, awesome product/aid! BTW that new obsession bow is in-WOW


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, mine was tested on Friday night at our local indoor league "by my wife". We shoot 45 arrows at spots...highest score possible is 270 (6 points for the X, 5 points for the white outside of the x, 4, 3, 2, 1 for the remaining blue rings at a single spot target). My wife has been averaging just under 200 for the last 12 weeks. Her highest score ever was 207. Friday night, I set her up with the True Shot Coach, and she fired off all 45 arrows and ended up with a score of 223!!! She has never even come close to that score before! This thing works! The TSC simply positions your bowhand at the same position on every shot. She was all smiles after she finished shooting that night. I also want to add that she did not practice at all with it before Friday night. Now, that is something! 

Thanks Randy!:thumbs_up


----------



## mspaci (Oct 29, 2007)

gimick


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

mspaci said:


> gimick


Not even close have you tried one?


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

mspaci said:


> gimick


Not at all. Try one!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

mspaci said:


> gimick


Why don't you try it before you pass judgement!


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Randy3451 (May 5, 2010)

mspaci said:


> gimick


I'm not a 3d or competitive shooter, I'm just a country boy from Arkansas that loves to Bowhunt and shoot my bow with my buddies every chance I can. But I bought 2 of these TSC's thinking "what the heck, doesn't cost too much, I'll try it", all I can say is it made me a more consistant shooter. Gimic? I don't think it is, I think it is a tool, like my release.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Its a gimmick, but it does work and work well.


----------



## snowbomber (May 20, 2011)

man i just got one of these last week and it helps out. it is nice to have one last thing to think about before/during the shot.

I would like to see one that works with gloves.


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

snowbomber said:


> man i just got one of these last week and it helps out. it is nice to have one last thing to think about before/during the shot.
> 
> I would like to see one that works with gloves.


Yes, me too!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

A Javalina i shot with the True Shot Coach this weekend.


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

snowbomber said:


> man i just got one of these last week and it helps out. it is nice to have one last thing to think about before/during the shot.
> 
> I would like to see one that works with gloves.


When it got cold this winter I would wear it under my gloves. Still worked.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

evasiveone said:


> When it got cold this winter I would wear it under my gloves. Still worked.


evasiveone, i just got the prototype in last friday that has adjustable finger slots. It is designed to fit over your glove. It should be available in a couple of weeks. I will post a pic of it soon.


----------



## snowbomber (May 20, 2011)

excited to see the glove compatible coach!


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Just got one of these yesterday, hope to actually try it out this evening.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

i like that


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

snowbomber said:


> excited to see the glove compatible coach!


I will try to post a pic of the prototype tonight. i am having 12 pcs made to get feedback from some of my dealers, but i think it is fine.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

the back side has to be made out of vinal so we can cut slots for the elastic. it has a adjustable buckle where the elastic can be adjusted to fit over gloves, or help a person with larger fingers. this is just the first prototype. we are making 12 pcs. now for references from a few dealers.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend hunting,shooting or just relaxing.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

I need to exchange mine. I ordered a medium, turns out I need a large. The elastic cuts off circulation to my index and middle fingers. Haven't even been able to shoot with it yet.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Gunner7800 said:


> I need to exchange mine. I ordered a medium, turns out I need a large. The elastic cuts off circulation to my index and middle fingers. Haven't even been able to shoot with it yet.


no problem i can put it in the mail today. pm me your name and address just to make sure i have the right person. thanks and sorry for the inconvience. randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

just wanted to say thanks to everyone for supporting the True Shot Coach. we have a few new things happening. I will keep yall updated just as soon as they are final. please stay in touch. Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

Just bought two; one for my son who's just starting out and one for myself. If they work trust me I'll let you know, if not I'll let you know my opinion also.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

all orders from the weekend are in the mail. thanks alot for the orders and stay in touch. randy


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

Is it $5.95 shipping ?


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

dougedwards said:


> Is it $5.95 shipping ?


yes the shipping and handling is 5.95.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Bought two, one for me and my wife, not really sure what to think of them. Interesting idea for sure.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Is it legal to use during a state or national NFAA, ASA, IBO event?


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

the product was used at the nfaa national field championship last year, it has been used at florida,monroe,LA and paris TX in the ASA and alot of IBO in the idaho area. I know this for sure. I can quote Andreas Lorenz from the ATA show saying"it is according to FITA rules". He is however presenting it to a panel for a final judgement and other organizations are being contacted to get official statements to put all speculation to rest. Thanks for asking Randy


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Mine has been great.Improved my shooting so far.


----------



## cotman (Dec 12, 2007)

The True Shot Coach has really helped my form and shooting. Shooting much tighter groups now! Get yourself one if you don't have one! www.dontchokearchery.com


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

I think its a great tool. Not just for beginners but for everyone. It teaches more than just not torquing the bow. It teaches hand position and how to relax. Its an awesome tool.
Jame


----------



## snowbomber (May 20, 2011)

any word on how the adjustable/Glove coach is coming along?

I like the size of the med but the Large finger loops fit way better

Thanks


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

yes i have 10 prototypes anyone interested in trying one and giving me some feedback on them please PM me. the prototypes are mediums. thanks randy


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Mr Randy, Pm sent your way to test a proto....


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Just wanted to add my experience with my TSC. In general I believe it has improved my grip and form. Right when I got it though, I drastically changed a lot of things about my bow in a very short period of time. First, I switched to a T handle thumb release from a wrist strap. With that change came a change in draw lenght, and then I also switched to much lighter arrows.

Needless to say, I'm taking some steps back in the consistency department right now.  I've actually been fighting to get my sight dialed in, and get a consistent, comfortable anchor point with my release. Having said that, I have used the TSC during most of my sighting in shooting. Doing walkback tuning, left and right have been really good, and I was not very consistent at that before.

Previous to all of these changes, I was shooting an indoor spot league, and I was having two grip related issues. First, I wasn't always getting my palm properly on the riser, and I was gripping the bow at the shot. I believe the TSC has dramatically helped both of those issues for me. I don't use it all of the time, but I do feel it has trained me to start with the proper palm placements, and built up some muscle memory to avoid grabbing the bow.

Now, a con. I find it awkward to handle my bow while wearing the TSC. Not while at draw, but holding the bow while grabbing and nocking an arrow. Some of this could be because I'm right handed, but shot left handed due to some pretty strong left eye dominance.

Even if this was deemed not usable in competitions, it would still be a useful training aid to teach that muscle memory.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

For everyone who is going to the Redding shoot,please go and check out the True Shot Coach at our booth. You will have a chance to meet Adam Guggisburg who also owns Archery Lessons Online and Pro Bow Tune and Cory Miller of XXX archery.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

I'll see you guys there! We will have a plethora of Tru Shots with us for sale!

-Adam


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Bought one and tried it out shot the same with it as without it...


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

I personally have always had an occassional miss that goes left. Since I started using it full time, I no longer get the random unexplained lefts.

I've got my Redding setup dialed in & ready to go, so hopefully I can make a good run with it this weekend!

-Adam


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Good luck to everyone at the Redding Shoot. If you get a chance go by the booth and meet Adam and Cory. thanks Randy


----------



## cotman (Dec 12, 2007)

How did the Redding shoot go for everyone using the True Shot Coach?


----------



## Natedawg4081 (Dec 24, 2010)

The is an awesome. I will definitely need to invest in some of these for our 4-H Archery group.....and some for me as well.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

I received one of the proto type true shot and i can say i Really like the adjustable strap, you can make it tight as you want and works well over gloves aswell as inside the gloves...the leather on the inside i think is smoother and feels better against the hand... Everyone needs to check these out for hunting and the other style for target....Check Them Out!!!!


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Just ordered a large camo one but ordered before reading this thread all the way through. Can the current version not be used while wearing gloves?


----------



## 4x4buck (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a large in black with a wrist sling that i will sell if anybody is interested? Helped my sons form he doesnt need it anymore as he has learned proper hand placement thx to the true coach.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

JPW77 said:


> Just ordered a large camo one but ordered before reading this thread all the way through. Can the current version not be used while wearing gloves?


It can be used with a glove if it is not to tight. The TSC finger slots is made with elastic. Therefore there is a chance it can be shot with and without a glove. We have been working on a new one that has adjustable elastic. Try it with a glove as well as without and let me know the results. Thanks for trying the TSC. call me 281-731-8483. Randy


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

true shot coach said:


> It can be used with a glove if it is not to tight. The TSC finger slots is made with elastic. Therefore there is a chance it can be shot with and without a glove. We have been working on a new one that has adjustable elastic. Try it with a glove as well as without and let me know the results. Thanks for trying the TSC. call me 281-731-8483. Randy


Ok, thanks for the reply. I'll play around with it some when it shows up.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Dont Choke Archery is having a giveaway on facebook. I am giving a True Shot Coach, a pack of Wac'em Broadheads, and a set of Winners Choice Strings. Check it out at Facebook.com/dontchokearchery . thanks alot Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

*first Bow kill*

Congrates to John on his first bow kill. He was using the True Shot Coach while hunting.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

true shot coach said:


> Congrates to John on his first bow kill. He was using the True Shot Coach while hunting.




Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## Texbama (Sep 18, 2003)

Picked up a new bow last week and was not having the consistency that I was having with my other bow. Got my True Shot Coach out of the tackel box and my groups tightened up and very consistent now. Never realized until now just how much the TSC helped me with my other bow. This sure makes adjusting to the grip on a new bow a lot easier. Great product, simple to use, and you actually can see the results.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

If anyone is needing any True Shot Coaches now is a good time,hunting season starts out west in 2 months and then september brings alot more opportunities, it will be here soon. visit www.dontchokearchery.com Thanks Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Just wanted to wish all the fathers out there a Happy Fathers Day from Dont Choke Archery and the True Shot Coach.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

*Adam guggisburg shoots 557 at NFAA shoot*

Adam shot a 557 out of a 560 NFAA field round to win the tournament using the True Shot Coach.


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Randy contacted us last week to see if we had an interest in his product, we talked for about an hour and I decided to bring them in. Two days ago the shipment arrived and a friend who has a small home archery repair shop brought a bow by to restring it. It belonged to an 11 year old boy who torqued the bow so bad that it derailed so I suggest he take one of the true shot trainers and have him try it. He called me the next day and said that within 15 minutes of shooting with the trainer the torquing had stopped. My friend was nothing short of amazed at how well the trainer worked!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the support from all my Archery Talk friends. Thanks alot Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Happy 4 of July.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## 12ARROWS (Sep 9, 2010)

I just ordered one. I wish I would have come across this sooner! I would have ordered one a long time ago. Looks like a very good product....can't wait to get it!!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

12ARROWS said:


> I just ordered one. I wish I would have come across this sooner! I would have ordered one a long time ago. Looks like a very good product....can't wait to get it!!


It will ship first thing monday morning. You should have Thursday, Friday for sure. Thanks for the order and if you need anything please call or email me. Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

All orders placed over the weekend have shipped. Thanks everyone Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

*true shot coach august special*

anyone who places a order over $30.00 will get free shipping in august. I have added a few other products so please go check it out at www.dontchokearchery.com thanks randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 12ARROWS (Sep 9, 2010)

I just got my TSC in the mail today. I went out and shot with right away. I have been shooting with the same grip that the TSC teaches, but there were times when I would grab at my bow at the shot. The TSC eliminates that subconscious grab at the shot. You can't grip your bow handle with this thing on! I think it's an awesome product!! My groups are tighter and more consistent!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

12ARROWS said:


> I just got my TSC in the mail today. I went out and shot with right away. I have been shooting with the same grip that the TSC teaches, but there were times when I would grab at my bow at the shot. The TSC eliminates that subconscious grab at the shot. You can't grip your bow handle with this thing on! I think it's an awesome product!! My groups are tighter and more consistent!


Thanks for the kind words. If you ever need anything give me a call. -Randy


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

Tsc is a great product it took some getting used to for me I guess my grip was so messed up.after a few days of shooting with it everything was feeling fine and it help me win a 3d shoot the weekend after getting it.I would highly recomend it to anybody that has doubts whether they are torquing the bow or not


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

flag said:


> Tsc is a great product it took some getting used to for me I guess my grip was so messed up.after a few days of shooting with it everything was feeling fine and it help me win a 3d shoot the weekend after getting it.I would highly recomend it to anybody that has doubts whether they are torquing the bow or not


if you took any pics at the shoot winning it i would like to have some to post on my website and facebook page. congrats and thanks Randy


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

Don't have pictures it wasn't a big shoot it was about 30 or so shooters the church put it on to raise money for their wild game supper but before using the tsc my best finish was third


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Good job and congrats on your best finish.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Just recieved a new shipment of camo True Shot Coaches in for all the hunters getting ready to go hunting this fall. Good luck and send pics thanks Randy p.s. dont forget for August any shipment over $30.00 have free shipping.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Just recieved some True Shot Coaches in, in all colors and sizes. I have also added some Neet Products and Wac'em Broadheads to my store also. Yall please check it out at www.dontchokearchery.com Thanks alot Randy


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I just got back from a shooting session with the inventor of this product, Randy. Wow, great product from a great guy.

I've seen the product advertisement a few times and have read all the testimonials on the product but was still skeptical. How many times have you read about some product only to find out all the reports are from friends? Well, I noticed that the guy is here in my home town and though I'd give him a call.

So, I meet with him and we discuss what size I need, do some trial fitting and shoot...found I need a different size than initially though so he swapped them out. Now it's on to the shooting
At first I shot some without the trainer...this was disappointing. Then a little coaching and some more shots...it helped but still not as good as I'd like. Being the shooter that he is and just nice guy, offered some pointers. This helped some but I've still got grip problems. Well now it's time for the trainer.

So I put the trainer on, listened to his instructions on how to use it and the shots were much tighter. The only thing that kept my groups open now is my bad habits...thanks for pointing that out Randy, I'll work on that.

The more I followed his instruction with this training tool the groups were there. I was getting tired so my shots started opening up but even those were more consistent. Instead of being open all over the place, they were more vertically stinging.

If you think you're torquing your grip, try this product. It won't solve all your problems but it will definitely help get you to have proper grip.

Thanks Randy for all your help.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Fury90flier said:


> I just got back from a shooting session with the inventor of this product, Randy. Wow, great product from a great guy.
> 
> I've seen the product advertisement a few times and have read all the testimonials on the product but was still skeptical. How many times have you read about some product only to find out all the reports are from friends? Well, I noticed that the guy is here in my home town and though I'd give him a call.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the kind words. Come shoot anytime. Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the orders over the weekend. They are packaged and ready to ship. Any orders placed before Noon will ship same day. Any orders over $30.00 have free shipping. Thanks for all the support. Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

i shot this axis while hunting with the True Shot Coach. please post more pics as the hunting seasons start up. thanks Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

*photo contest*

go to our facebook page and check out our photo contest. we have some great prizes. Neet archery products dontated, a learther quiver,arrow cases, arrow pullers and arm guards. and of course True Shot Coaches. www.facebook.com/dontchokearchery


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Great product. I love mine. My grip has always been the weakest part in my total form. The TSC has helped me tremendously over the last 8-9 months.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

true shot coach said:


> go to our facebook page and check out our photo contest. we have some great prizes. Neet archery products dontated, a learther quiver,arrow cases, arrow pullers and arm guards. and of course True Shot Coaches. www.facebook.com/dontchokearchery


Check it out still have a couple of weeks. Thanks randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

still time to win our facebook page contest at www.facebook.com/dontchokearchery we are giving some great prizes, it ends sunday night. thanks randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Good luck to everyone hunting this fall. send some pics and visit our facebook page at www.facebook.com/dontchokearchery thanks randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

The winners were announced last night on our facebook page. please check them out. www.facebook.com/dontchokearchery thanks randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

*sitka blacktail*

shot my first Sitka Blacktail with a True Shot Coach.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweet. So I'm guessing the hunting trip went well...


Glad I got that trainer but I need more time with it. Though I'm finally getting the bow to fall at the target, my grip needs tuning again.


----------



## seafaris (Jul 29, 2012)

:thumbs_up 
Just received my coach today. Very quick delivery. My grip wasn't that bad, (was far from perfect though) but this really helps me to relax my fingers, and find the sweet spot for my grip. These were the first 5 shots with it. Now I just have to do this every time! :dancing::dancing:


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

seafaris said:


> :thumbs_up
> Just received my coach today. Very quick delivery. My grip wasn't that bad, (was far from perfect though) but this really helps me to relax my fingers, and find the sweet spot for my grip. These were the first 5 shots with it. Now I just have to do this every time! :dancing::dan
> View attachment 1510425


. Congrats on the shooting. Thanks for the kind words. Keep up the good shooting and watch the confidence rise also.


----------



## peeps9217 (May 18, 2009)

Looks like a great idea. I'm going to have to look into getting one of these.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

*True Shot Coach drawing*

Go to www.facebook.com/dontchokearchery like our page and under the contest pic state how many times you shoot a week and you will be entered into a drawing for the True Shot Coach.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

The hogs keep messing up my sons deer hunt, and they are paying for it. The good thing is between the hogs and True Shot Coach his shooting and killing ability are rising every day.


----------



## Missul8r (Oct 1, 2012)

So I can find it


Home of the free, because of the brave. If you like your freedom thank a VETERAN. 
Thank you to all who served.


----------



## 2bwhnt (Dec 1, 2011)

This looks like a neat product, will have to order one for my son.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

One of those products that are simple, effective and inexpensive.


----------



## Eberhart (Sep 17, 2012)

I just got one, I thought i was gripping the bow correctly. I shot 3 sets of five arrows with it and immediately realized I wasn't using proper form. Just orderd one for my son.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

I sometimes find myself grabbing my target bow and will take my True Shot Coach out of the quiver and use it for a couple of ends. Works wonders for me


----------



## gpbst3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Does the shot coach make you dependent on using it? From the pics it looks that you cannot replicate the grip without it. Would I eventually be able to stop using it and still maintain the proper grip?


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

gpbst3 said:


> Does the shot coach make you dependent on using it? From the pics it looks that you cannot replicate the grip without it. Would I eventually be able to stop using it and still maintain the proper grip?


No it does not make you dependent on it. People I know have use it several different ways. I use mine all the time. Some people only train with it. How ever it does create muscle memory and a repeatable grip with or without it. I believe the thread above yours is a example of a man who uses it as a training aid.


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

I gave mine to my girlfriend when she first started shooting (4 months ago) and it has helped her immensely. I used it over the summer to re-train myself after struggling with errant lefts and rights. It was exactly what I needed to get my form back in check and I won 2nd place in the MI ASA State Championship using a True Shot Coach. Thanks for a great product Adam!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Happy thanksgiving to all my AT friends. Be safe and enjoy the holidays.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

All orders have shipped. Most of them Monday,11-26-12. Sorry for the delay. been hunting last week. Call if yall have any questions thanks randy 281-731-8483


----------



## Viking1204 (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like a great product, I'll have to check it out more when I get home since work has the Site blocked. My son is getting his first bow for Christmas and I think this would be a great learning aid. I plan to order one for both my son and I because I know I could use the reminder to shoot with the proper form every time.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Viking1204 said:


> Looks like a great product, I'll have to check it out more when I get home since work has the Site blocked. My son is getting his first bow for Christmas and I think this would be a great learning aid. I plan to order one for both my son and I because I know I could use the reminder to shoot with the proper form every time.


Thanks alot for the interest. And yes it is a great aid for the kids. My sons archery coach and myself tried for a long while to get him to understand the importance of proper grip and the effects it has on a shot. I asked my son to shoot the prototype of the True Shot Coach and he did. he shot great with it but handed it back to me and said he did not like it it was uncomfortable. His groups opened back up. he came back to me asking if he could use it again. he put it back on and his groups tightened back up. he then looked up at me and said now i get what you and adam have been trying to tell me all this time. From that point and on it saved Adam and i alot of frustration. my son does not shoot without it any longer. call me or email me with any questions. 281-731-8483 Good luck Randy


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Yall be sure and also check out my facebook page for some december specials and all the latest events at the ATA show in Janurary. Just hit "LIKE" to stay informed. www.faceboook.com/dontchokearchery thanks Randy


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

It has helped me , i think i will be trying it with my new bow just for a refresher . I got my grip much better training with it but no longer shoot with . I may pass it along in classys yet also.


----------



## swamprooter (Jul 27, 2007)

I have been a Traditional Bowhunter for last 25 years and exclusively shot my own homemade recurves and longbows. Hand torque is a silent culprit for inconsistent shooting with"stickbow" . Palming a grip can produce that "grabbing" torque we dont realize. I bought this product last week and .......WOW.......WOW again.......!!! took the the left and right out completely from 50 and in on the target range for me. Cant wait to use it hunting for my 25yards and in . Seems like a no brainer now...GREAT PRODUCT......highly reccomend to all stickbow shooters...thanks Joey Buchanan oxford ms


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

swamprooter said:


> I have been a Traditional Bowhunter for last 25 years and exclusively shot my own homemade recurves and longbows. Hand torque is a silent culprit for inconsistent shooting with"stickbow" . Palming a grip can produce that "grabbing" torque we dont realize. I bought this product last week and .......WOW.......WOW again.......!!! took the the left and right out completely from 50 and in on the target range for me. Cant wait to use it hunting for my 25yards and in . Seems like a no brainer now...GREAT PRODUCT......highly reccomend to all stickbow shooters...thanks Joey Buchanan oxford ms


thanks alot for the kind words Good luck in the woods and please share the pics of your successful hunt. thanks Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

ATA show. Neet Archery Products booth number is 3711. They manufacture the True Shot Coach. Anyone interested please stop by or if you like PM,call me oe email me to scheudule a appointment. I would like to meet eveyone. 281-731-8483, [email protected] thanks Randy


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Your True Shot Coach looks like an awesome product to help out archers to tighten their groups and become overall better shooters!! I ordered mine yesterday and can't wait to try it out. I'll be using mine for our 3-D League and possibly hunting also!! I measured a tad over 2 1/2" and opted to order a large. THANKS!!


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

My wife and I actually won two from there FB contest and we absolutely love it, it works so well and makes your grip consistent every time and our groups have definately tightened up, Great product and we recommend it to everyone!


----------



## dalejbrass (Oct 24, 2003)

I've been watching this product for some time. After some trouble sighting in my wife's Jewel, purchased one and stuck it in her stocking. I picked one up for myself while I was at it. Shot 4 groups the other day and must say this is a simple and very affective tool. As others have stated.....I, too, thought I was gripping my bow correctly. But in short order, I realized I was not and I could feel the difference after using the true shot coach. 

If you've been on the fence, do not hesitate. It is the real deal and would make a great stocking stuffer for anyone!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Just wanted to thank everyone for all the support. Go to www.facebook.com/dontchokearchery and "like" my page and get the facebook code to recieve 5.00 dollars off till the end of the year. Thanks alot Randy


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

A simple but very effective tool !! :thumbs_up


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

*my whitetail*

Heres a pic of my 2012 whitetail from Texas. Lets see some pics from other people using the True Shot Coach.


----------



## Etheonut (May 1, 2012)

Is this the same product available on Amazon or some knock off? 

http://www.amazon.com/Neet-True-Sho...id=1355421557&sr=8-1&keywords=true+shot+coach

I can't get the website to open, so I went looking on Amazon for it.

Kevin


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Etheonut said:


> Is this the same product available on Amazon or some knock off?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Neet-True-Sho...id=1355421557&sr=8-1&keywords=true+shot+coach
> 
> ...


I have already called my manufacture (Neet) and they have not heard of the company trying to sell them and i dont know of anyone at this time. I am looking into it and will get back to yall. thanks for the heads up. the website should be working i checked it out earlier. www.dontchokearchery.com you can always call me also 281-731-8483. There are also alot of bow shops and dealers carring the True Shot Coach also we need to support. Thanks alot for your support. Randy


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Received my True Shot Coach yesterday! Fast shipping! Looks to be very well made. (USA MADE!!) Getting anxious to try it out! I'm a sucker for products that help me become a better shooter and this should be one of them!! THANKS! I'll get back and post the results!!


----------



## Etheonut (May 1, 2012)

I ordered 5 of these today, 4 for the high school archery club and 1 for myself.

I think they will be a great resource for these young archers who love to "Grab that Bow".

Thanks Randy for great service.

Kevin


----------



## seafaris (Jul 29, 2012)

I used the true shot coach to check my grip. It turns out my grips was pretty close and I didn't need it full time. I still use it for some practices just to make sure my grip stays right. I was working with a young man at the range the other day, and was trying to explain to him that grip and release are equally important. I tried to show him how to grip his bow, and it was hard for him to grasp the idea. I pulled out the coach, showed him how it worked, and you could see the light go on. He said, "oh I get it now". He shot with it for a half hour, and I hope he bought one. I think all coaches would be better off letting their students train with this very simple tool.


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

bownero said:


> Received my True Shot Coach yesterday! Fast shipping! Looks to be very well made. (USA MADE!!) Getting anxious to try it out! I'm a sucker for products that help me become a better shooter and this should be one of them!! THANKS! I'll get back and post the results!!


Today I tried out the True Shot Coach. I was very impressed that this product helps me keep consistent hand placement on the grip. One thing I noticed was tighter groups and less left and right hits!! Really appreciate it and will use it as a training aid and for my winter 3-D league also!! Thanks!!!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

bownero said:


> Today I tried out the True Shot Coach. I was very impressed that this product helps me keep consistent hand placement on the grip. One thing I noticed was tighter groups and less left and right hits!! Really appreciate it and will use it as a training aid and for my winter 3-D league also!! Thanks!!!


Thanks alot. please send me the winning pic after you win the 3-D winter league. Thanks Randy


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

true shot coach said:


> Thanks alot. please send me the winning pic after you win the 3-D winter league. Thanks Randy


Thanks Randy!! Our league has alot of great shots!! Probably some of the best in Nebraska IMO!! Loving shooting the league and the competition makes you focus to become better!!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

If you are still needing a christmas present present, i will still ship today to try to make it to you. I leave at 4:00 centeral time to go to post office. Go to our facebook page for a special deal and to keep up with the True Shot Coach. www.dontchokearchery.com and www.facebook.com/dontchokearchery thanks for everyones support Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all of my AT family out there. Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Randy


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Merry Christmas an thanks for an awesome tool!


Sent from my iPhone somewhere in the Midwest!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope everyone had a blessed Christmas


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

I just wanted to say THANKS to all the people on AT for yall's support of the True Shot Coach this year. It's been a good year. Heading to the ATA show next week and hope to meet alot of y'all. I will be in booth 3711, Neet Archery Products. If anyone need anything be sure and contact me www.dontchokearchery.com. [email protected] or 281-731-8483. Thanks a lot Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

*new True Shot Coach*

The adjustable finger True Shot Coach is now available in Medium and large, black and camo on www.dontchokearchery.com and will be featured at the ATA show in Neet Archery Products booth 3711. It will work great with gloves or just tring to get that perfect fit. Check it out Thanks Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

*Ata*

Come check us out at the ATA. If there is anything yall want me to look at ,at the ATA go to my facebook wwwfacebook.com/dontchokearchery and leave a request there. i am going to post the top 5 request on my facebook page. Thanks Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Getting ready to go to the ATA, Yall come check out the new model.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

All orders have shipped. sorry for the delay but had to go to the ATA. Thanks for understanding and yalls support. Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

All sales over the weekend are packaged up and ready to mail. Thanks for the orders and support. Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Go to www.facebook.com/dontchokearchery for our newest contest. We are giving away a adjustable finger True Shot Coach. Thanks Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Go to www.facebook.com/dontchokearchery for our latest contest. it will run until March 10th,2013 thanks a lot Randy


----------



## woodie10 (Aug 24, 2012)

ordered one tonight.


----------



## c3engage (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Randy for introducing me to the True Shot Coach! My shooting has improved greatly over the last few months. I can't believe how tight my groups are now and how much farther I can shoot! I recommend that everyone visit www.dontchokearchery.com and get yourself a TSC... If you're serious about becoming a better archery and bowhunter anyway!


----------



## EastTexasman (Mar 22, 2013)

I am wanting to purchase a True Shot Coach but I am unsure which one to get. What is the benefit of the one with the finger sling or the adjustable?


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

The finger sling model is more for target shooters. The piece of cord wraps around the riser and attaches to your thumb to keep the bow from jumping out of your hand. The adjustable finger model was originally designed for a person who wants to shoot with gloves on at times. He can use it with or without gloves by adjusting the tightness of the strap. You can always call me also to discuss anymore questions or concerns you might have. Thanks for the interest, Randy 281-731-8483. www.dontchokearchery.com email, [email protected]


----------



## EastTexasman (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks, I am going to go with the adjustable finger model.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

EastTexasman said:


> Thanks, I am going to go with the adjustable finger model.


I have plenty of camo in stock and I can ship same day as order. The black will have to ship next week, that's as soon as I can get some more from the manufacture. Next week (4-8-13)I should have all models back in stock for immediate shipping. Thanks Randy


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Love my new true shot coach


Sent from


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Have one of my own. Got more 3 a while back in large, med and small. Just today ordered 2 more. Hey, they work.....


----------



## stymie (Oct 4, 2010)

Just ordered one today.


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Are you able to grip the bow enough to load another arrow or do you have to take it off to reload?


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

chevman said:


> Are you able to grip the bow enough to load another arrow or do you have to take it off to reload?


You will be able to reload with it on. You can shape it a little also. Thanks for the question. Randy


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Thank you Randy. I have one coming and just thought of the reloading thing.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

*turkey success*

This is just three turkeys taken with the help of the True Shot Coach. I know of at least two more also. Thanks for the pics guys keep them coming. Thanks a lot Randy www.dontchokearchery.com


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

*axis doe*

Gatlin harvesting a Axis doe using the True Shot Coach. www.dontchokearchery.com


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

In the blind with my TSC


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

shinobi3 said:


> In the blind with my TSC
> View attachment 1656352


Good luck. Send us a pic when you stick that Turkey.


----------



## WMDTalley (Jul 1, 2009)

Order Placed


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

*black bear.*

Adam Guggisberg of www.archerylessonsonline.com and www.probowtune.com getting it done in Canada with the True Shot Coach and www.dontchokearchery.com


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

*hunter age 7*

Hunter, 7 years old stacking 2 arrows tight in the center at 15 yards. Keeping it fun for the kids but still enhancing proper hand placement and eliminating torque. www.dontchokearchery.com


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

looks like a great simple product.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

It is a very simple product. the way it works is the bottom is cut on a 45 degree angle so you hand is properly placed in the grip and then your fingers can relax on the top of the True Shot Coach. Therefore only your thumb pad and the inside of your thumb are making contact with the bow. The true shot coach also helps to reduce torque because if you do squeeze your hand it is squeezing the True Shot Coach instead of the riser therefore helping to reduce torque. It also make your grip very repeatable teaching a person proper grip at the same time. There are many testimonies on AT or you can check out my website at www.dontchokearchery.com thanks for your interest, Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

We have a facebook contest going on. we are giving away a True Shot coach. go to www.facebook.com/dontchokearchery the contest ends 7-17-13 good luck


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

works great


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Hunting season and indoor season is just right around the corner. check out how the TSC may help your shooting. Hunter 7 years old stacking perfectly in the middle. Adam Guggisburg of pro bow tune and archery lessons online shooting almost perfect, only dropped 3 arrows late in the game.


----------



## amcmullen (Oct 11, 2012)

I bought this item a few days ago and it WORKS! I must admit, I shoot better without it. However, to learn proper grip, this thing is awesome! I didn't realize just how much torque I was applying before. I use it to train my grip and after just a few sessions I'm shooting better than ever. 

Can you make a true release coach?...please?, ha!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment. keep up the good shooting. randy


----------



## greenshovel (May 20, 2013)

Just ordered mine


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

greenshovel said:


> Just ordered mine


It is in the mail already and on the way to you. Please stay in touch and let me know if I can do anything else for you. Thanks a lot for the order.


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

Ordered mine today.


----------



## greenshovel (May 20, 2013)

sapper1 said:


> Ordered mine today.


Retired 12BX here "Essayons"!!!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Only one chance? you can count on the True Shot Coach. These guys did. The True Shot Coach will enhance proper hand placement and help reduce unwanted torque. check it out at www.dontchokearchery.com thanks


----------



## Rookiex129 (Dec 3, 2012)

Man all I can say is this thing WORKS I have been tuning my bow reading nuts and bolts and just couldn't get consistant results I'd get mixes results I had everything just the way it should be and shot horrible I was all but ready to give up and this came in the mail today I ran out shot my broad heads and fieldpoints I sliced the fletching off 2 arrows .....I only shot 2 field points and 2 broad heads sliced the dang fletchings...... it was me the whole time.....I'm very pleased.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Rookiex129 said:


> Man all I can say is this thing WORKS I have been tuning my bow reading nuts and bolts and just couldn't get consistant results I'd get mixes results I had everything just the way it should be and shot horrible I was all but ready to give up and this came in the mail today I ran out shot my broad heads and fieldpoints I sliced the fletching off 2 arrows .....I only shot 2 field points and 2 broad heads sliced the dang fletchings...... it was me the whole time.....I'm very pleased.


Thanks for the update. Congrates on your success and your new confidence level. Please let all your friends know. Oh yea sorry about the fletching, welcome to the club. Thanks Randy


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Thinking a Warning label should be applied to package. "Don't loan to your buddy if you want to keep beating him."

Just joking, but seriously, I've noticed a couple archery coaches have them for students.


----------



## Slickhead Reapr (Dec 26, 2011)

I can vouch for them too, they flat out work. It shrank my groups from all over the target at 30 and 40 yds to all inside the circle. I'm actually nervous shooting at the same spot at 30, it cost me an arrow yesterday. Before I started using the TSC I was getting a lot of misses that would go way right. This product has virtually eliminated them. Thanks for a very useful item!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

SonnyThomas said:


> Thinking a Warning label should be applied to package. "Don't loan to your buddy if you want to keep beating him."
> 
> Just joking, but seriously, I've noticed a couple archery coaches have them for students.


Yes I have picked up several coaches. A few I know about are Nuts and Bolts here on AT, Larry Wise has it in his latest video and has written 2 magazine articles using it, Jamie Jamison, John Wheeler, Adam Guggisburg, and Chris Berry. Chris's NASP team won the Missouri state championship practicing with it.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

true shot coach said:


> Yes I have picked up several coaches. A few I know about are Nuts and Bolts here on AT, Larry Wise has it in his latest video and has written 2 magazine articles using it, Jamie Jamison, John Wheeler, Adam Guggisburg, and Chris Berry. Chris's NASP team won the Missouri state championship practicing with it.


The True Shot Coach was a hit at the Iowa seminar.

I brought a few to the seminar
and some of True Shot Coaches
did not come back with me to California.

hehehehehe.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

just ordered one to see what its all about.. 
​will post up some of my personal thoughts on it once i get time to try it out...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok received it yesterday from Lancaster archery supply 
Not sure about other bows yet but with a Mathews and a focus grip and large fingers watch your fingers ! 
I looked and mine were to close to the line of fire for me , in order to shoot with fingers clear I had to shoot it high wristed 
Will try some other bows and see what happens but I believe the product as simple as it is really can help one with poor shooting form eg torquing the bow or grabbing it at release of arrow etc. 
overall good product for those who have issues with their grip 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

*true shot coach*

Jeffrey Marvin Reid Sr. using the True Shot Coach to help kill this Kansas deer.


----------



## Stuka1166 (Oct 19, 2006)

Just so I understand...The 45degree slope actually butts up against the grip from the finger side...In essence putting the grip on the thumb pad and against the thumb ??


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

congrats to Christi on harvesting this bobcat while using the True Shot Coach. She has killed 2 deer, a turkey and now a bobcat while using the True Shot Coach. you can take a look at the TSC on my website, www.dontchokearchery.com thanks randy


----------



## 30 X (Apr 4, 2005)

I really don't want to come across as "that guy" even though its going to happen. 
Aside from training green shooters to not grab the bow, i just don't see the need. I can see this as handy for maybe a hand full of practices and by the time you should have the form down. My old coach used to put a tooth pick between my thumb and index finger while holding the bow, on the shot you knew if you grabbed and didn't want to do it again. So many products these days seem to be a solution to a problem that you can solve by spending money, instead of thinking. 
I'm sure this post wont diminish your product though, may you have good luck with it


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAyMc6uvavg 

please take a look at our product and video. more info can be found on www.dontchokearchery.com Thanks a lot Randy


----------



## dklic6 (Mar 24, 2013)

I picked one up about a month ago and it's help because I was bouncing around on bows. It was pretty awkward at first but that's like learning a new golf swing. 

Randy, the last time I was at the site it looked like it was exploited. Is everything fixed and up and running?


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

dklic6 said:


> I picked one up about a month ago and it's help because I was bouncing around on bows. It was pretty awkward at first but that's like learning a new golf swing.
> 
> Randy, the last time I was at the site it looked like it was exploited. Is everything fixed and up and running?


yes my IT guy has taken care of all website problems. thank yall for all of yall support.


----------



## dklic6 (Mar 24, 2013)

true shot coach said:


> yes my IT guy has taken care of all website problems. thank yall for all of yall support.


Good the hear. I've got a couple of these as stocking stuffers for the bowhunters in the family.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Glad to see your product is taking off Randy,

Congrats!


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Free wrist slings with every True Shot Coach ordered between now and January 1st. get them at www.dontchokearchery.com


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Check out Christy's lion hunt. Here confidence is higher than ever. Since she started shooting the True Shot Coach. She has harvested a turkey,bobcat,two deer and now a lion.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

30 X said:


> I really don't want to come across as "that guy" even though its going to happen.
> Aside from training green shooters to not grab the bow, i just don't see the need. I can see this as handy for maybe a hand full of practices and by the time you should have the form down. My old coach used to put a tooth pick between my thumb and index finger while holding the bow, on the shot you knew if you grabbed and didn't want to do it again. So many products these days seem to be a solution to a problem that you can solve by spending money, instead of thinking.
> I'm sure this post wont diminish your product though, may you have good luck with it


Actually, you probably gave some credit.
That it works so well it doesn't take a lot of use to know how to grip the bow. That it doesn't cost a arm and a leg it isn't throwing away good money. You give it away and it won't break you. One heck of training tool just to have if you come across someone who is having trouble. I carry a full set to every club just in case. That inexpensive....


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Just remember that practice DOES NOT make perfect - PERFECT practice makes perfect and we as humans are not perfect on our own.


30 X said:


> I really don't want to come across as "that guy" even though its going to happen.
> Aside from training green shooters to not grab the bow, i just don't see the need. I can see this as handy for maybe a hand full of practices and by the time you should have the form down. My old coach used to put a tooth pick between my thumb and index finger while holding the bow, on the shot you knew if you grabbed and didn't want to do it again. So many products these days seem to be a solution to a problem that you can solve by spending money, instead of thinking.
> I'm sure this post wont diminish your product though, may you have good luck with it


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

true shot coach said:


> Free wrist slings with every True Shot Coach ordered between now and January 1st. get them at www.dontchokearchery.com


ttt


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Guy at my club has one and I gave it a try last night. I already grip the bow the way the aid requires you to but what I noticed is that for some reason my bow hand was much more relaxed with the aid on. Had no idea I had that amount of tension in my left hand. Took one shot with it and it was an X at 50m. Felt very nice and I will be getting one.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

PB26 said:


> Guy at my club has one and I gave it a try last night. I already grip the bow the way the aid requires you to but what I noticed is that for some reason my bow hand was much more relaxed with the aid on. Had no idea I had that amount of tension in my left hand. Took one shot with it and it was an X at 50m. Felt very nice and I will be getting one.


I have also had people tell me it helps relax the shoulder as well. please take a look at www.dontchokearchery.com thanks a lot Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Only four more days to receive a free wrist sling with the purchase of a True Shot Coach. www.dontchokearchery.com thanks Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Just wanted to THANK everyone for all the support in 2013. it was a great year. Good luck in all yall do in 2014. Shoot straight and if I can help in any please let me know. www.dontchokearchery.com 281-731-8483 [email protected] thanks Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

I am having a facebook contest at www.facebook.com/dontchokearchery We are giving away some True Shot Coaches. Check it out. Thanks Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Check out our facebook page www.facebook.com/dontchokearchery.com we are having a turkey contest. The person with the best turkey pic and true shot coach in a pic turned in will win some great prizes. thanks here are a couple of pics from last year.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

true shot coach said:


> Check out our facebook page www.facebook.com/dontchokearchery.com we are having a turkey contest. The person with the best turkey pic and true shot coach in a pic turned in will win some great prizes. thanks here are a couple of pics from last year.


check out our latest contest


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

The link Randy posted for his Facebook is incorrect. Here is the correct link. https://www.facebook.com/dontchokearchery

On another note. I shot an indoor 3D round the other night after not shooting for almost a year & I shot 12 twelves on a 20 target course. No lefts & rights!

-Adam


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't forget about our Turkey contest going on at facebook. If you already own a True Shot Coach just submit your turkey pictures and if you don't own one this is your chance to receive 5.00 off and enter the contest at the same time. thanks and good luck Randy www.facebook.com/dontchokearchery


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

A few questions about product. Do most people use a sling with these? If so wrist or finger? Does it give enough clearance between fletching and index finger? Every once in a while I sometimes get my index finger a little high as it is and demo looks like finger above shelf.
Trying to decide with adjustable or finger sling model. Any thoughts.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes everyone should use a sling. most people use a wrist sling. the shooters who are accustom to the finger sling will purchase that one though. yes there is plenty of clearance between the knuckles and fletching, however my archery coach has a problem with his hunting bow but not his target bow. just a little different hand placement. if your hand is at the proper 45 degree angle it should be away from the riser with room to spare. the True Shot Coach is cut on a 45 degree angle to help with proper and repeatable hand placement. the adjustable model is great because you can control how tight or loose you want the elastic and wear it with gloves. if you really like the adjustable you can undo a little stiching on the side and sew a finger sling into it. thanks Randy


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

true shot coach said:


> Yes everyone should use a sling. most people use a wrist sling. the shooters who are accustom to the finger sling will purchase that one though. yes there is plenty of clearance between the knuckles and fletching, however my archery coach has a problem with his hunting bow but not his target bow. just a little different hand placement. if your hand is at the proper 45 degree angle it should be away from the riser with room to spare. the True Shot Coach is cut on a 45 degree angle to help with proper and repeatable hand placement. the adjustable model is great because you can control how tight or loose you want the elastic and wear it with gloves. if you really like the adjustable you can undo a little stiching on the side and sew a finger sling into it. thanks Randy


Thanks for quick response. ttt


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Hunting season is coming up fast. check out the True Shot Coach to help with proper hand placement and to help eliminate unwanted riser torque. check it out at www.dontchokearchery.com thanks Randy


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

For any of you shooters that may be on the fence about this product; it works exactly as advertised. And, it's inexpensive. 

Leaving on 7-9 for my third African trip and I'll be using one.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

bbjavelina said:


> For any of you shooters that may be on the fence about this product; it works exactly as advertised. And, it's inexpensive.
> 
> Leaving on 7-9 for my third African trip and I'll be using one.


Thanks a lot for the support and good luck in Africa. Please try to get some pics with the True Shot Coach, I would like to have some pics for AT, facebook and my website. thanks again Randy


----------



## willy boy (Jan 28, 2013)

Be careful that the broadhead doesnt snip the knuckles upon release.


----------



## c3engage (Sep 19, 2012)

Here's a good review about the True Shot Coach... great product! Read here >> http://dontchokearchery.com/dont-choke-archery-true-shot-coach-archery-aid-review/


----------



## martiallfury (Sep 30, 2013)

What exactly is it made of? For example, is it wood? Plastic? Is it like a bean bag?


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Against the hand it is soft and on the outside is a plastic material to help keep it's shape. It feels comfortable in the hand. Thanks for asking. Randy.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Its only 30 days till I start hunting in British Columbia. How soon do you start hunting, and are you ready? you might want to check out the True Shot Coach for proper hand placement and help reduce unwanted riser torque. check it out at www.dontchokearchery.com


----------



## Joe Ryan (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh yippy... Now I can discard my adhesive tape method we learned from coach Henderson...


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Got one in my shopping cart at Lancaster right now. Been fighting my grip again so going to give it a try


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot Lancasters is a big supporter of the True Shot Coach. Please keep us updated on the results. Randy


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Just ordered mine the other morning, can't wait to get it and test it out!


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

I like mine.... just to tight on the fingers.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

sjb3 said:


> I like mine.... just to tight on the fingers.


Call me we can work it out. Thanks randy. 281-731-8483.


----------



## OhioBuckHunterT (Aug 19, 2010)

Order placed ... goodbye riser torque :77: can't wait to start using this and learn a proper grip


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

we are having a contest on our facebook page. www.facebook.com/dontchokearchery please check it out. we are giving away some True Shot Coaches.


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

like,shared, commented! thanks


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

looking for some more Dealers to carry the True Shot Coach. if anyone is interested please email me at [email protected] or call 281-731-8483 thanks Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

check out www.dontchokearchery.com and take advantage of our Christmas discount code for a True Shot Coach. Thanks Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Enter our facebook contest at www.facebook.com/dontchokearchery for a chance to win a 100.00 Bass Pro Card. Check out other details at www.dontchokearchery.com Don't forget about our 5.00 discount code for Christmas


----------



## daniel.thorn318 (Nov 14, 2006)

Tagged for later. Seems this will be a great tool for my school archery team.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

daniel.thorn318 said:


> Tagged for later. Seems this will be a great tool for my school archery team.


Yes it would be great for your school team. I have had so much interest by coaches lately, I am setting up a coaches page. should be finished within a couple of days. contact me for more details at 281-731-8483 or [email protected] thanks Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

A picture is worth a 1000 words. if you are looking to improve your grip, form, scores or tighten your arrow groups, check out the True Shot Coach, it is designed to enhance proper hand placement in a bow and help reduce unwanted riser torque. check out more info at www.dontchokearchery.com thanks randy


----------



## ARCHERXP (Jan 26, 2008)

Spoke with y'all today. Thanks for the awesome customer service. Looking forward to trying out your product.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

This truly is a wonderful training aid. I use it with new archers and it instantly gives feedback as to proper hand placement.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

peregrine82 said:


> This truly is a wonderful training aid. I use it with new archers and it instantly gives feedback as to proper hand placement.


Thanks Archerxp and pereqrine82 for the kind words. we are right in the middle of indoor season and the hunters are getting for Turkey season. Good luck to all in Louisville this weekend. Remember in life you may have ups and downs but with the True Shot Coach you will not have lefts or rights. www.dontchokearchery.com thanks Randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Helping the kids at the NASP nationals with the True Shot Coach and proper hand placement. Check it out at www.dontchokearchery.com.


----------



## Govtrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

After you use this for awhile do you have to always wear it or will you develop muscle memory


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Govtrapper said:


> After you use this for awhile do you have to always wear it or will you develop muscle memory


You will developed muscle memory. I still use mind all the time just because it is comfortable to me. I do have good friends that just train with it also. It will be a personal preference and your choice. Thanks for asking Randy


----------



## Triple Droptine (Sep 25, 2012)

Just got my one for my son and myself (he is just learning). Is the intent of these to teach proper hand position and then move on to shooting without it or to keep it on indefinitely while shooting? Do people wear these while hunting? My only concern would be that if I get very used to using it, will it affect my hunting to not wear it?


----------



## Bluemax61 (Aug 9, 2014)

Tagged! 👍


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Triple Droptine said:


> Just got my one for my son and myself (he is just learning). Is the intent of these to teach proper hand position and then move on to shooting without it or to keep it on indefinitely while shooting? Do people wear these while hunting? My only concern would be that if I get very used to using it, will it affect my hunting to not wear it?


I have people that wear it at all times and I have people that just train with it. it is going to come down to personal preference. I personally wear mine at all times and have harvested 10 species of the north American 29 while wearing it. one of my best buds only trains with it and does just fine without it because of the muscle memory and repeatability from training with it. good luck and send pics. thanks Randy


----------



## bowwild (Jun 8, 2003)

The device looks helpful but would not be legal for use in a NASP® competition. None of the 12,045 kids who shot at Nationals two weeks ago were wearing one while they competed.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

We are in discussion with them now to make it legal in tournament use. There are however a lot of coaches using and training with the True Shot Coach because it make coaching easier, and creates great muscle memory and helps aid the kids in perfect hand placement. NASP is the only origination it is not being used. It is legal in every other organization the world.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Hunting season is close. Try the True Shot Coach. It is designed to enhance proper hand placement and help reduce unwanted riser torque. www.dontchokearchery.com


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

check us out at www.dontchokearchery.com, www.facebook.com/dontchokearchery, www.instagram.com/dontchokearchery thanks Randy 281-731-8483


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

My son's first bow kill. The True Shot Coach gave him the confidence to be able to make a accurate shot in the heat of the moment. The True Shot Coach is designed to enhance proper hand placement and to help reduce unwanted riser torque. Check it out at www.dontchokearchery.com or call me at 281-731-8483. Thanks Randy


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

My left and rights got a lot better with the true shot coach Give one a try


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Been a while since i have been on AT (sorry) but if yall have any questions please let me know. 

The True Shot Coach was designed to help with proper hand placement in a bow and help reduce unwanted riser torque. Please take a look at it www.dontchokearchery.com or call 281-731-8483 or PM me with any questions. Thanks randy


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

If your looking to improve your scores, take a look at the True Shot Coach. The purpose of the TSC is proper hand placement that is repeatable every time and to reduce unwanted riser torque (or lefts and rights) so if your target has a few too many lefts or rights try us out!!! thanks Randy 281-731-8483 www.dontchokearchery.com


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

Hunting season is close!!!! take a look at the True Shot Coach for Proper hand placement and to help prevent unwanted riser torque.
can be used in with our new product the Right Release to help with proper shot execution also. 
Get the combo set at www.dontchokearchery.com


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

ttt


----------

